# Showtime Championship Boxing 06/22/2013: Paulie Malinaggi vs. Adrien Broner and Undercard RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Here were are the official RBR for Malinaggi vs. Broner and the undercards starting off with the Showtime Extreme undercard starting at 6:00pm central


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll be sleeping then.
0:53 already here.

I so fucking hope when I wake up the first thing I see on boxrec is a stoppage win for Paulie.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

dyna said:


> I'll be sleeping then.
> *0:53 already here.*
> 
> I so fucking hope when I wake up the first thing I see on boxrec is a stoppage win for Paulie.


Where is that ? If you don´t mind me asking...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Where is that ? If you don´t mind me asking...


Amsterdam


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime is starting the undercard now.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

dyna said:


> Amsterdam


Is it true that foreigners can´t smoke weed in Amsterdam no more ?


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Anyone know when Banks vs. Mitchell will appear? CET?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Undercard on ShoExtreme is

Marcus Browne vs. Ricardo Campillo 175 for 6 rounds
Julian Williams vs. Joachime Alcine 154 for 8 rounds


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Is it true that foreigners can´t smoke weed in Amsterdam no more ?


It's true.
That law got passed last year somewhere in december.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

First fight is starting Marcus Browne vs Campillo
Browne looked legit last time I saw him, Campillo is a solid step up for him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a cruiserweight fight? They dont look that big...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

No way these guys are CWs...


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Vic said:


> Is it true that foreigners can´t smoke weed in Amsterdam no more ?


I live in the near of the Dutch border .. hadn't problems to buy something .. depends on the owner. In the worst case, you can just ask some wicked people, they will buy it for you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Browne out throwing hard lefts to the body of Campillo, two lefts. Browne is jabbing to cut distance another left to the body of Campiollo. Lead left to body of Campillo again. Another left to body of Campillo. Browne is pressing and lands another left to the body. Hard right hoook from Brown and Browne is back to pressing. Short jab hard left sends Campillo down hard. Campillo beats the coun.te. hard left again hurts Campillo and his legs are unsteady. Browne misses another left. Jab left to body from Browne again. bron lands a jab and hard left to body agin. Another hard left to the body of Campillo browne keeping some room and slowly picking up the prressure again. Missed left and right from Browne, but a jab left lands from Browne again. browne takes his foot off the gas and that is round.

10 - 8 Browne


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> This is a cruiserweight fight? They dont look that big...


They were a few pounds over light heavy, which is Browne's natural division, so it is a cruiserfight.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> It's true.
> That law got passed last year somewhere in december.


My younger brother went in April, had no problems in the centre, footage don't start in the UK till 2am :/


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Browne back to pressing behind his jab. marcus is pressing jabbing up and down, hard left lands right hooks and another left lands and Campiollo is hurt on the ropes. Hard right hand big left hook and another left and Campillo is down hard. Campillo has no legs. Campillo beats the count and the starts walking away. Campillo's corner stops it.

Browne TKO2 Campillo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I"m glad Campillo's corner stopped this fight. Campillo was going to get a life threatening beating if it wasn't stopped when it was.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol how happy he is...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> lol how happy he is...


Home town fight for him and he did it very well.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Home town fight for him and he did it very well.


well he fought a bum... I dont see many fighter to be THAT happy after they beat a bum.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barry Thompkins says we can only hope Paulie makes it out of the fight okay. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Julian Williams vs. Joachim Alcine 154 fighters at 8 rounds I believe.


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Browne had absolutely no challenge or opposition in this one.

He landed his straight flush left and that right away hurt Campillo and eventually dropped him. In the second round he closed the distance after hurting Campillo again and landed flush combos to drop Campillo again. His corner then threw the towel even though the ref was ready to let hem go again.

Hls of the stoppage here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100411&p=1334582#p1334582

ENJOY


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

anybody got sho extreme in HD? I don't...


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Julian Williams vs. Joachim Alcine 154 fighters at 8 rounds I believe.


Alcine can be tricky if he gets into the fight, he did well vs Lemeuix and Rose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They meet in the middle Hard right fom Williams after stiff jab. Double jab from Williams to the body. Williams pressing by jabbing the body and Alcime sitting b.. Hard left hurts Alcine. Hard left hook and right hooks flurries to the head of Alcine and he unloads Alcine caves to the canvas beats the count. Williams back and backing angain, Double left to the body. Hard overhand rights. Hard rights on the inside. Williams is moving in and smothering himself.. Hard counter left big right uppercut on the inside. Nice left from alcine. Alcine banging the body on the ropes. Hard left from Alcine, after big right from Williams Nice right uppercut on the inside from William.s Hard doulbe left from Alcine. Williams lands uppercut on the inside, but they are tied up. They break and that is round.

10 - 8 Williams


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

pretty decent comeback by alcine after getting dropped and in trouble...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Hard right left hook lands from Williams. Hard right hand from Williams and Alcine lands a nice left to the body. Hard left and right hooks to the body of William. Williams misses a right and left hook.. Hard double jab right to body from Alcine. Williams jabb and overhand right over Alcine. Williams yells to his corner and keeps jabbing and Alcine ties up. Williams eats a left to the body, and is trying to land a counter rt. They trade jabes, hard shoe shine to body of Wiliams from Alcine. Double jab right just misses from Williams. Hard left to body of Alcine and Alcine shoe shines again. Hard left to the body from Alcine.. Alcine tying up and slowing the fight. Hard right and left to the body of Williams. Williams jabbing to the body lands hard counter left. Alcine tiues up. Hard left hook from Williams and he missess. a right they tie up.

10 - 9 Alcine
19 -18 Williams


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Williams out popping the jab, alcine trading jabs with him. williams is keeping his feet set and misses a left hook. Williams back trying to keep distance now. Alcine misses a counter right. Williams jabbing and keeping disingce cirlcing. Hard right to body of Williams. Nice left lands for Williams. Williams again keeping rane lands a nice counter right. Hard left and right hooks to the body of Williams. Alcine popping the jab.Shoe shine to the body of Williams and Alcine ties up. Hard left to body of Alcine, bthey slap and they tie up. William jab and lands a right,, hard left from Williams. Nice right over Alcine's guard. Hard right and left hands to the body of Alcine and Alcine ties up. Willliams eats a hard right uppercut from Alcine. Hard right and left to the body of Williams again. Williams stays on the outside missing jabs and that is round.

10 - 9 Alcine
28 - 28 even


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Hls of the 1st round KD here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/v...34583#p1334583

Alcine quickly regaining composure and Williams dropping drastically in efficency... Nice from Alcine to take this in later rounds

Alcine down on the break in round 4, Ref gives him time to recuperate


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Alcine down at teh end of round 4


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Point should have been taking. Dumb ass ref


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Williams out triples the jab up and down and Alcine jabs right back at him up and down. They trade jabs with each other. hard left hook from Williams. Alcine jabs again. Williams lands another left. Stiff jab to body and head from Williams and Alcine jabs back.Williams gets Alcine on the ropes and starts flurrying to the body on the ropes. Hard right lands from Williams on Alcine but Alcine takes it spins him and flurries and ties up. Nice jab to the body from Williams. Nice right from Williams. 

Ref breaks after a tie up and a huge left from Williams after the break and Alcine drops hard. The ref stops the action and is allowing Alcine time to recover. He isn't penalizing Williams but is letting Alcine recover.

Double left from Williams a right and Alcine slips. Hard right to the head. Alcine is flurrying back .Huge counter right and a big left hurts Alcine. Alcine stumbles eats another right. and is down. Alcine beats the count goes back fight and eats a right and there is the bell.

10 - 8 Williams
38 - 36 Williams


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats at least a point deduction.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

That's fucked up, Williams got a massive advantage from a foul there. Should have at least had points off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Williams is jabbing and lands hard right hand and left hook. Alcine is flurrying eats huge counter left and drops hard to the canvas. Alcine beats the count and is up. Left hook and right hand from Williams. Alcine is slipping and tiying up. Williams eats a double left from Alcine. Williams gets inside and ties up he is tied. Alcine flurries again but it is caught on the gloves. Two double lefts to the body of Williams. Big left to body of Williams.. Hard lefts again from Alcine. Hard right from Williams. Alcine popping the jab again and backing up trying to pick his spots. Williams throws a wild right and is tied up. Hard left left again. Nice counter right fom Alcine. Alcine moving banging the body and holding and won that round. Williams is gassed.

10 - 9 Alcine
47 - 46 Williams


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Williams looks tired


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Alcine boxing that youngster now. Lol

Broner trolling New York fans.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Alcine pressing bnging right and lefts to the body of Williamds. Double left and right to the body of Williams and Williams is holding on. Alcine trying to press now and williams is sitting back and trying to keep distance. Alcine landing hard rigths and lefts to the body again when Williams tries to tie up inside. Hard left to the body of Williams. Williams thows to the guard of Alcine, and Alcine lands hard right upstairs. Hard flurry upstiars from Alcine. Harrd right and lefts to body and hard counter right andother counter right from Williams on the ropes. Williams trying to put his body on Alcine and Alcine is tying up and he lands a nice left to the body again. Nice right upperct from Williams but it isn't clena. Hard right and lt to body of Williamds. Hard couter right and Alcin loses his legs Williams charges and is tied up and that is round.

Big right that took Alcine's legs took the round for me.

10 - 9 Williams
57 - 55 Williams


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

WIlliams doesn't have much timing or tools to establish distance


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Got damn son, Brone-Diggity rockin' more gold than 80's Mr. T comin' up in that piece :scaredas:

:horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Alcine landing hard flurries to the body but eats a big counter rightfrom Williams.. Nice left to body of Williams. jab right from Williams. and they tie up. Hard double left and overhand right from Alcine. but nice right uppercut from Williams before they tie up. Hard counter right and counter left from Williams and Alcine is hurt. Hard counter right again. Hard double left from Williams. AAlcine is digging in with double lefts and rights and they are caught on the earms of Wiliams. Alcine is on the inside holding. Alcine lands a nice hard left hook and right and is pushing Williams back, Williams spins him land hard left and right hooks to the body of Alcine. Alcine lands nice counter right uppercut and fight off the ropes. Hard left from Alcine but Williams lands ahrd left . hard lefts and right, but Alcine comes back with a flurry of his own but eats a big right and left from Williams and that ends the round.

10 - 9 Williams
67 - 64 Williams


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Williams should have got his man out of there by now, he's been wide open all night. Great effort from again from Alcine though, if you don't get him early he makes you work.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Good fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Williams and alcine meet in thje middle. hard bodyshots from Alcine and Williams is pushing Alcine back. Williamd lands nice right and left hooks to the body. hard hooks to the body and two uppercuts from Alcine. Williams is still on the inside landa a double left. hard counter right from Williams during a Alcine shoeshine. Ahard right to the body o Alcine. HUGE RIGHT FRIM ALCINE. A counter right uppercut hurts Alcine and he leans hin trying to smotther. hard right uppercut from Williams sitting off the ropes. Alcine is digging deep trying to bang the body. Hard body shotsts from Alcine and he is pushing Williams back. Williams is hugging and. Williams misses a counter right as alcine is lurring. Nice right from Willians. Nice right uppercut from Alcine. Alcine flurries to the body and that is round.

10 - 9 Alcine
76 - 74 Williams

-------
Alcine took the young'in to school unfortunately those early rounds hurt him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Williams needs to learn to bang the body and stop head hunting. If he learns to invest in the body and alternate how he attacks then he can be special because he has a legit chin and real power.

We have a UD 77- 72 x3 Julian Williams


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Keep in mind, this is the guy who Macklin stopped that catapulted him to a Golovkin fight.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

That was a great little back and forth battle. Take away kds and it was close on rounds won.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Keep in mind, this is the guy who Macklin stopped that catapulted him to a Golovkin fight.


Macklin is a very good fighter. Especially the MAcklin against Sturm was very impressiv.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well to be honest Williams is a Jr. MW, and Macklin is a real MW.

Rau'Shee Warren vs .Jovany Fuentes

They are pulling in cab drivers for Warren now.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Unfortunately no fight night weights because of NY rules.

Excited to see Thurman Chaves next month. Should be a great scrap.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well to be honest Williams is a Jr. MW, and Macklin is a real MW.
> 
> Rau'Shee Warren vs .Jovany Fuentes
> 
> They are pulling in cab drivers for Warren now.


Yeah... Macklin as a real MW has much more power than Williams.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Guentes corner says this fight must be a 6 round fight or we aren't fighting. LOL


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Raushee's left looks way way better.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The fight will be 4 rounds.

Round 1

Warren meets in the middle and is trying to press fuentes back with his jab. Warren misses a left uppercut. Fuentess pressing now between his jab now. Warren back pressing and jabbing now, landing a nice stiff jab. Nice jab from Fuentes he misses a right hand Warren lands hard right hook and left to the body.. Hard left to the body, lead left to the head and a right for good measure and Fuentes is down. He beats the count. Warren land another left. another left, but fuentes is still pushing. Fuentes lands a nice right. Hard right hook and left from Warren. Fuentes pressing hard eats a right hook and straight left and is down again. He beats the count. Hard left and rigth hooks land and fuentes ties up. Lead left again. and that is round.

10 - 7 Warren


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why does a 3 time olympian and WSB veteran fights such opponents?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone taught Warren how to throw proper punches and not olympic slaps

Round 2

Double jab and right misses from Fuentes. Warren jabbing the body and keeping distance. Nice jab from Fuentes. WWarren goes in banging the body, lands a huge counter right hand that puts Fuentes on his knees. He gets up and Fuentes's corner stops the fight.

Warren TKO2 Fuentes


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

This rican is making Warren look like Hearns


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

What a right hook...Fuentes must really have a glass jaw.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Three time olympian who fought at the WSB fights these kind of fighters? Poor. Really poor.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why does a 3 time olympian and WSB veteran fights such opponents?


Warren needed it, he did not know how to throw proper punches nor how to sit down on his punches and it looks like he just now figured it out. He still needs to work on his defense.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time for Rau'sheen to step up the comp level and fight some former champs


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Time for Rau'sheen to step up the comp level and fight some former champs


journeyman would be fine. But not these guys who are really not good at all.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone have a stream? Main Card is on Boxnation, but not the undercard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop sitting at the Showtime desk and will be commentating tonight in Paulie's steed.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pasta Macaroni finna get COOKED tonight haaaaaaaaaaaahn.

:bronesgoat


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't see much future for Williams @160lbs against the top guys.
Alcine did his thing showed crazy resilience & heart. 
(J Rock lucky that fight was only an 8 RDer, IMO)

Warren looked pretty good in there, not bad.

Going Peribon, Banks & Broner for the wins.
(Would be sweet IF Paulie wins tho)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay folks we a 40 minute break and I'll be back to do the main fight on Showtime at 8:00 central


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Anyone have a stream? Main Card is on Boxnation, but not the undercard.


If it's allowed to share streams then i'll be happy to. But could someone confirm it first, as i don't want to get banned.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Don't see much future for Williams @160lbs against the top guys.
> Alcine did his thing showed crazy resilience & heart.
> (J Rock lucky that fight was only an 8 RDer, IMO)
> 
> Warren looked pretty good in there, not bad.


He isn't a 160 fighter, came in at 155 so they just had a MW bout.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Pasta Macaroni finna get COOKED tonight haaaaaaaaaaaahn.
> 
> :bronesgoat


yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh! already...


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Warren wins by TKO

His opponent was down twice in round 1 and once in round 2... Didn't looked THAT hurt but was getting picked apart with Warren capitalizing on every openings

Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100411&p=1334585#p1334585


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Pasta Macaroni finna get COOKED tonight haaaaaaaaaaaahn.
> 
> :bronesgoat


yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh! already...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He isn't a 160 fighter, came in at 155 so they just had a MW bout.


Top 154lbers take him out aswell.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sooo is there like a 30 minute break now before it goes on regular showtime? I went to take a piss and showtime extreme is showing commercials lol


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

9 eastern...


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

How many times do they show the same adverts?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why does a 3 time olympian and WSB veteran fights such opponents?





LuckyLuke said:


> Three time olympian who fought at the WSB fights these kind of fighters? Poor. Really poor.


I dunno. You two make a great point together though. I love how much you two are on the same wavelength on this - he really needs to fight better opposition.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Top 154lbers take him out aswell.


He is a prospect, I think this was only his 12th fight and it wasn't long ago that alcine took out a huge heavy hitting Lemeuix at 160, nor was a champion himself. When you factor that in and that he is still developing as a professional you have to say it was a excellent achievement.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

was a learning experience. steady growth in the maturation process. wouldn't call it excellent though...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jay said:


> I dunno. You two make a great point together though. I love how much you two are on the same wavelength on this - he really needs to fight better opposition.


Everybody should think like that. I read that Warren had problems in his fights. This would be the only way to explain the poor opposition.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good night of fights here. Looking forward to them.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MITCHELL VIA KO OR DECISION!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anything good/interesting on the SHO extreme undercard or just the usual blowouts?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> MITCHELL VIA KO OR DECISION!


Banks wins again in my mind. I think Seth will try and be more defensive, but what would have helped is having a few more tuneups. Going right back in means Banks with his experience is going to win again by knockout in about round 4 or 5.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Do any of you guys really believe that Paulie actually can pull it off tonight?

I really, REEEALLLLY hope he can, but i can't say that i'm a believer though. Hate saying that.. really love the guy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


>


This version of Paulie would outbox Broner.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Anything good/interesting on the SHO extreme undercard or just the usual blowouts?


Most interesting thing was the sight of B-Hop wearing a pink shirt with a tartan bowtie:stonk


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> This version of Paulie would outbox Broner.


:good


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Most interesting thing was the sight of B-Hop wearing a pink shirt with a tartan bowtie:stonk


:lol::good

Ah yeah, he's covering for Paulie tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen....
Its Showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Do any of you guys really believe that Paulie actually can pull it off tonight?
> 
> I really, REEEALLLLY hope he can, but i can't say that i'm a believer though. Hate saying that.. really love the guy.


everything points to Broner because of handspeed, but not heart. I am not sure Broner can compare to Paulie's heart. In a way if Paulie did not jab as much he might brawl more. The jab keeps him out of the mode of punching, which wins him fights but leaves him open to some of Broner's punches. That is what I want to see if Paulie can take this into the later rounds and change his tactic a little and be more aggressive and punch.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Prime vs Prime Paulie wins.
Now Broner wins. But I hope Paulie pulls it off.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol::good
> 
> Ah yeah, he's covering for Paulie tonight.


Just checked your old stamping ground and it's officially the Boxing News24 forum now:floydsr


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Prime vs Prime Paulie wins.
> Now Broner wins. But I hope Paulie pulls it off.


I do too. If Paulie wins I think it will be by knockout. I don't think he can win a decision.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Mitchell wins against Banks. It will be much more exciting than Banks! I dont want another contender who dont wants to fight a Klitschko.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I do too. If Paulie wins I think it will be by knockout. I don't think he can win a decision.


That's what I say about Banks.

I think he'll still be the superior fighter, but I think the powers-that-be still want Mitchell to rise in the division. (See Berliner's post, above. Mitchell can generate more excitement & $$$ than Banks.) It's a fight you just can't bet on, because the fix is probably in for the lesser man.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think you all greatly overrate "prime Paulie" lets not forget this is the guy who struggled with Ngondjou


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cabbage already BEEN cooked, Pasta Macaroni finna be easeh.

:gbrones


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

jay


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brooklin still is a very italian-american neighborhood ?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's what I say about Banks.
> 
> I think he'll still be the superior fighter, but I think the powers-that-be still want Mitchell to rise in the division. It'a fight you just can't bet on, because the fix is probably in for the lesser man.


I think it was a mistake to fight Banks again in the next fight. Mitchell did not lose that fight because of a simple mistake he can fix easily, that was experience and I am not sure he can avoid another "mistake" to a guy with much more rounds under his belt. I see a Banks right hand put Mitchell in trouble again and stop Mitchell soon after. rounds 4 or 5.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop is a terrible commentator in these q&as LOL.
He is great giving a analysis of what is going down in a fight but in just engaging in conversation he is poor. He over thinks it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Seth Mitchell has a shitty chin and that will always been his down fall, strong and powerful, can't box and can't handle jabs.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop is a terrible commentator in these q&as LOL.
> He is great giving a analysis of what is going down in a fight but in just engaging in conversation he is poor. He over thinks it.


Small price to pay to be so tactically minded in the ring.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins P4P top guy?
Who did he beat recently? Cloud? Being old is no bonus.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime Card

Paulie Malignaggi v. Adrien Broner 12
Johnathon Banks v. Seth Mitchell 12
Saiko Bika v. Marco Antonio Periban 12

---

Worst fight first

Bika vs. Periban


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Periban time, my dvr just broke no rewind, this blows


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hopkins is also long winded. kind of reminds me of atlas on the mic...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Kevin cunningham, Bika's trainer now?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Trouble is with Malignagi, elite fighters find him quite easy to hit. Broner looks good in his career so far, and he hits hard. And Paulie ain't knocking out anyone elite anytime soon. Doesn't add up to a win for him, but I wish him luck.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: @ Bika been part of the Haymon team.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is for wards belt LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I can´t see Periban winning it....


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Showtime Card
> 
> Paulie Malignaggi v. Adrien Broner 12
> Johnathon Banks v. Seth Mitchell 12
> ...


Tonight is going to be good. And next week with GGG fighting.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

who is Periban? is he any good?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Did Jamal Herring fight?


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice Mohawk


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jews exist in Mexico.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika's balance is horrible & has toothpicks for legs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Bika staying in the middle of the rin and double jabs to the body of Periban. Periban lunging to jab low and a wide missed left and right from Bia. Stiff jab fom Periban. Bika throws and misses low and high. Low left from Bika gets a warning. Periban jabbing to the body. still.. Bika staying still in the middle while Pariban is cirling and trying to jab low. Periban misses his jabs and now Bika is sort of pressing. Nice right to the body of Bika. Stiff jab from Periban. Biika eats a hard right and returns with a right of his own. Hard counter left from Periban. Hard right to body of Bika, overhand right from Bika. Periban pressing with the jab. Hard jab right from Periban. Nice right to body of Bika. Periban keeping range with the jab.. Jab and missed right form Periban

10 - 9 Periban


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

degale or groves will beat the winner


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

This kid seems to be more of a boxer than a banger and he is Mexican.... I might like this guy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika fights terrible.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bika is too wide. But he won the 2 rounds IMO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Periban pressing behind his jab. Nice jab right from Periban nice right from Bika in return. Periban lands hard left to the body. Nice left from Bika. Hard jab riht from Periban a return right from Bika. Counter right from Periban off a double jab from Bika. They trade jabs. Missed right from Periban hard left to body ofom Periban. Nice left to body of Bika. Hard right from Periban again. a solid right in the previous exchange from Bika. Mised left from Bika and counter left and right from Periban. Periban jabbing and moving.. Missed right and missed counter right from both bika and periban. double jab from Bika but eats a left hook. reaching right to body of Periban but Periban counters with a right.. Nice right from Bika. Wide left from Bika. Wide left and right to head of Periban and both miss and that is bell.

10 - 9 Periban
20 - 18 Periban


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

1-1.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vic said:


> Bika is too wide. But he won the 2 rounds IMO.


Bama seems to disagree. Lol


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 Periban


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bika's balance is amateurish.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bika 30-27.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

2-1 Periban


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Periban in the middle jabbing and circling. Double jab from Bika jab to the body of Bika. Double jab from Bika he eats a counter left hook. Flash jab right from Periban. NGrazing right from Bika.. Bika sitting in the middle throow hard right to body of Periban. Nice right to body of Bika. They trade jabs in the middle. Periban boucing and eats a big right hand. Nice left to body of Bika. they trade jabs again. counter right form Bika just misses over lazy jab. Jab left hook from Bika. Hard left to body of Periban. double jab from Bika misses right. Nice right to body of Bika. Periban jabs to the bodyy. Double jab from Bika again. Hard left to body of Periban after double jab from Bika. Bika doubling the jab aboin. Hard right to the body and left to head of Bika. Periban lunging with the jjab. Hard jab right from Bika. Overhand right from Bika. Hard jab right form Periban and counter right form Bika at the end.

10 - 9 Bika
29 - 28 Periban


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Are yellow teeth a big thing in america?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This isn't a bad fight so far per se, its just insulting that this is a world title fight when its so apparent both of these guys just aren't at that level.

Heavyweight champ shown on screen and not one person applauds. lol.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner's pr reps have done a great job of showcasing him as the biggest douche bag in the sport.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

3-0 Periban


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

How did Bika do so well against Ward, man...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bika 40-36
No clean punches but at least he is (almost) landing more than Periban. And his punches are clearly heavier too.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I've got it even after 4.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Bika staying in the center flickering the jab, Periban jabbing back with him.. Periban circlihjg. Hard llead right and Periban land a hard left. Anotehr left from Bike again. Hard right to body of Bika hard jab right from Bika.

The ref stops the fight to take care of the tape.

Bika pressing with the jab and trying to attack misses a wide right. Nice jab right from Periban. Periban jabbing down and low. Double jab overhand right from Bika. They trade rights to the body in the clench tthey break. They trade right hands. Bika lands a counter left and Periban lands a right. Another right and Periban pushes Bika cown. Wide right and Periban land a hard counter left. Hard left from periban. Nice double jab right ffom Bika. Hard right hand and left from Bika. Hard counter left from Bika. Hard jab right. Hard right Hard overhand right from Bika, Periban landing nice lefts to the body though. Nice left hook right hand from Periban right before the bell ends.

10 - 9 Bika
38 - 38 even


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika is getting KO'd tonight... Me thinks


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty decent fight this.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

periban looking better than i expected


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Big round for Bika. 

The people who have it 4-0 Periban, stop trolling.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn those rounds are very close...hard to judge. But I dont like what I see from Bika so far. dont looks very good. And way too open for body shots.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Each round has been pretty close so far, getting more entertaining as it moves along though. Bika might be wide, and Periban more fundamentally sound, but he's having a decent amount of success regardless. Periban's upper body can be stagnant and he struggles with where Bika's awkward attacks are coming from.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Somebody should teach them how to throw punches....other than that it´s a okay fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

50-45 Bika.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Jab said:


> jay


jab


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 Bika.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Bika stalking now. doubles the sjab. Periban jabbing and keeping range. Double jab from Bika. biika cutting o off the ring and eats a left to the body from. Periban. Lead right and cupping left hits Periban. Hard jab right from Bika. another jab right from Bika, Periban lands a grazing left and trips. No knockdown. they trade jabs. Periban jabbing and moving but n no landing. Nice counter left from Periban. Another hard left to body o Bika. Nice right to body of Bika, Bika misses wide lefts and rights. Jab and right from bika Periban catches it.. Per Hard jab right and left hook from Bika lands. Lead right, left and right from Bika. Periban jabs and circles out. Another jab from Periban.. Lead right and left from Bika. Periban on the bike. bika wlakis Periban inso a right. Double jab left hook from Periban.. Nice jab right from Bika hard left from Periban and a overhand right from Bika.

10 - 9 Bika
48 - 47 Bika


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Vic said:


> Somebody should teach them how to throw punches....other than that it´s a okay fight.


Offer your services, Im sure they'll be delighted


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

3-2 Periban


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

59-55 Bika.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 Periban


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of folks here seem to value arm punches and landing on your opponent with your wrists.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Periban back on the outside circling, Bika now stalking trying to cut off the ring. bika feinting and walks into a right hand. Hard counter rright from Bika, nice left from Periban. Low right and overhand right and left hook from Bika. double jab right from Bika. Triple jab from Bika. Periban getts countered by a left hook then eats a overhand right. Hard left from Periban. Hard coutner left from Periban while Bika throws a wild right. Triple jab from Bika. Nice counter left from Periban on Bika trying to work in. Hard right to body of Bika. They trade jabs. Periban charges and misses all his punches they spin of off the ropes, jab right from Bika caught and Bika spun. Hard left hook from Periban. Hard right to body but missed left upstairs from Bika.

10 - 9 Periban
57 - 57 even


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Bika. Periban's gassing, Bika will probably finish him late.


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Periban was doing well until he stopped controlling the distance due to lazy feet and lack of good stamina... he was already breathing hard at the end of the 3rd and now barely has enough pop to gain respect... he is not controlling the distance and Bika can now bully him and land that big right from in short.




Periban is way better than what he is showing offensively... but he still needs to work harder.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

5-2 Periban


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

68-66 Bika. The mexican is looking better now...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Bika comes out and stands in the middle not stalking. Periban jabbing and circling. Hard let hook right from Periban misses. Nice left to obdy of Periban. Double left from Bika to body then head. Hard rigth from Periban on the inside. Nice jab right caught by Periban. Perigan lands a nice 1-2. Another right hand anotther 1-2 from Periban. Big counter right from Periban off wide right.. Periban jabbing landing hard left hooks to the body.. Nice left hook from Bika. Periban lands a nice left to the body. Wide missed right. Bika swingingly wilding and not landing. Nice right to body of Bika. Double jab from Bika. Jab and left hook from Bika, periban moving. Hard right counter to boy of Bika, Periban misses a right and falls, no knockdown. jab overhand right from Bika at the bell.

10 - 9 Periban
67 - 66 Periban


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Both guys suck so badly...but neither has the power to stop the other so we get 12 rounds of journeyman fighting.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-3 Bika.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

6-1 Bika

Sloppy fight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

No wonder Bika dindt win a world title until now.
Periban looks good but he needs to use his jab more.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika just looks terrible. We see now why this guy could not be champion. All these Wild punches are just not good.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bika's gonna Bik.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

5-3 Periban


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bika is so strong but yet can´t really punch that well....


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn that pissed Periban off... :ibutt


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Good round for Bika


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

How the fuck did Periban eat those bombs :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

They've got chin.:stonk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Bika jabbing, Periban misses a left hook. Periban misses a jab right. Double jab from Bika. hard jab right left hook from Bika. Double left from Bika misses. Hard jab right and left hook from Bika. Periban circling and jabbing but not landing. Double jab from Bika. Bika walkig into wide left. Wide left and rights from Bika miss as Priban moves along the ropes covered up. Periban getts outside and reestablith the jab, nice counter right from Periban off a blocked Bika jab right. Hard left to body of Bika. Right hand from Periban. Periban walks into a jab right. They trade left hooks, Bika to the head and periban to the body.

There is a headbutt and the mouthpiece of Periban falls out.

Bika backing up, but Periban is throwing the jab to keep distance.

Ref stops the fight again to check the cut on Periban, ruled an accidental headbutt. Ref okays fight to continue.

Hard jab right from Perbian. Nice right hand from Bika. Hard right again and left hand from Bika Periban goes back.

That is round.

10 - 9 Bika
76 - 76 even


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-3 Bika.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Why was Periban jumping around at the end of the round as though he landed something big when Bika hit him with 3/4 big shots.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What is this, Rios-Alvarado I ? :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd be stunned if either of these guys could successfully defend their title against their first mandatory. Very entertaining fight, woeful boxing. Maybe the pressure is getting to Bika, I don't remember ever seeing him so amateurish


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-4 Bika.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika is getting tired.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Periban jabs and lands a right off of it. bika standinging in the middles misses a right and Periban lands a nice left on the inside. Nice left hook from Bika. Another left hook from Bika. Overhand right from Bika. Hard left to body of Periban. Hard left to the body and left to head of Bika. Hard overhand right and left hook from Bika. Wide left from Bika aand wide left from Periban. Stiff jab from b Bika. Hard left hook and right hook to bodyh of Bikka. jab right from Perbieban. Hard 5 punhc combo from Periban.. Bika missing. hard right hand from Bika stuns Periban. Jag rith and left hand from Bika. Lead right from Bika hard left and right to body of Bika. Lead right from Bika. Nice counter right from Periban on Bika coming in. 4 punch flurry thrown by Bika but blocked Hard counter left to body of wild Bika. Hard coutner right hurts bika and Periban starts flurryign and missing a stationary Bika on the ropes.

10 -9 Periban
86 - 85 Periban


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And this isn't really 'cheen'. They're just not placing their feet.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

dead even fight


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-5. Enjoying this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Periban in the middle of the ring pressing Bika. Nice jab from Periban. Nice right to body of Bika. Bika jabbing. Nice right hand and nice left hook from Periban. Nice jab right to body of Bika. Double jab from Bika. Stiff jab to head of Bika. They trade jabs and Periban comes back lands a jab to the chest of Bika. Bika lands grazing left Periban lands hard left to the body. Nice jab rigth from Bika. Nice counter right from Periban. jab right left hook from Bika. jab right from Bika rushing in. Stiff jab to body of Bika. Jab left hoook from Bika, Periban jabs out. Hard left hook from Periban and they butt heads. They trade jabs again nice left to body of Bika. right to body of Periban. They jab each other Nice coutner right from Perib ban. Counter right from Bika Left hook and right head on ducking Periban at end of the round.

10 - 9 Bika
95 - 95 even


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

This is one of the worst quality title fights I've ever seen. Great fun though!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very entertaining fight. :good


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-5 Bika.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Periban out in the middle circling now, Bika initiates with the jab.. Another jab from Bika. Periban jabs another stiff jab. Another jab and missed right from Periban. Bika doubles the jab and both are caught. Periban doubles the jab to the body and head. HUGE counter right from Periban. hard right hand on the inside and they clash heads. The refs stops the fight to check tape on Bika.

Periban pressing lands a nice right insid.e Big left hook from Periban. hard right from Periban. Bika lands heavy left and right hands in close. Perigh jabbing aand lands a nice right they trade rights. Bika lunges and misses with a left. Nice left hook from Bika. Lead right from Bika jab left from Bika. Hard right to body of Periban. Hard right again to body of Periban. Nice right from Periban. Hard left to body of Periban. Lead right left hook from Bika. They trade rights. Biak walks into counter right left hook from Bika on the inside. Hard left again from Bika.

10 - 9 Bika
105 - 104 Bika


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is like Hagler-Hearns but bigger men.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

And this is a title fight guys.... A belt Andre Ward had.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Keep it up guys, no fights for me today.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is like Hagler-Hearns but bigger men.


No.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> And this isn't really 'cheen'. They're just not placing their feet.


True but they are getting nailed while they are in mid punch and are off balance.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great fight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought Bika was smarter than this. Where is his defence FFS!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope thy don't take this from Periban


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Bika is getting KO'd tonight... Me thinks


atsch


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

amazing LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is like Hagler-Hearns but bigger men.


Yeah :lol:


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

7-5 Bika. Really sloppy, but fun fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This was some Afolabi vs Huck shit


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

What a finish!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

EPIC ROUND!! :ibutt


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Great fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

Bika goes out without his mouthpiece. LOL. They meet in the middle Bika is jabbing they trade left hooks. Big right from peringan Another righfrom Perigan. Two left hooks from Bika. Big left from Periban. Perigbna. landing big right hands aand stuns Bika. Big left hook from Bika on a charging peribna. Big right from Bika. Jab right from Bika. Periban charging misses a right. big right uppercut from bika. They tie up and the ref breaks. Bika is gassed. Jab rig riht from Bika, left hook from Bika. Left hook from Bika. Right from Bika. big right from Bika. Big left f from Periban. They are just winging at each other. Wide right and lefts. Big left from Bika. Big right from Bika. Biig right and Big left from Bika. that is round

10 - 9 Bika
115 - 113 Bika

--
Turned into a toughman contest at the end.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit, was it all like that? Only caught the last few rounds.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

WOW AMAZING.
I WISH EVERY FIGHT WAS LIKE THIS.

See nobody give a fuck what you 'hardcore' boxing fans think. This is what the casuals wanna see.
You want boxing to be 'mainstream' again.. You need EVERYONE fighting like this.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great last rounds. Props to both guys for that effort:cheers


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bika so annoying to watch

not a ounce of technical boxing in him


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> And this is a title fight guys.... A belt Andre Ward had.


Yea.
Was a fun fight but not very high skill level.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

WOW. This is like Gatti-Ward but with more skills.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha this fuckin fight man!

8 - 4 Bika


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit is embarassing that these are title contented. 
Demterious Andrade should come up and take a 160 title from one of these two bums.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Groves would have destroyed Periban. It wouldn't have been a contest. Put Groves in with either of these two, he wins.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> WOW. This is like Gatti-Ward but with more skills.


 Man, stfu!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

neither will hold this wbc belt for long


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Kinda hoping for a draw even though I had Bika ahead by 2, wanna see a rematch.


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

Even after twelve hard fought punishing rounds, Bika Still looks better than his wife.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Both these guys are now on the caliber of Ali-Frazier in terms of heart.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> WOW. *This is like Gatti-Ward* but *with more skills*.


No.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika won for me. With two rounds.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> WOW. This is like Gatti-Ward but with more skills.


Gatti was technically better than any these guys.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> WOW. This is like Gatti-Ward but with more skills.


There was no skill involved in this fight.
Periban showed some skills but Bika certainly showed he is a cavemen.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Man, stfu!


You stfu. Stop acting like Gatti-Ward was more 'skilled'.
Bika is arguably just as skilled as Gatti and definitely more skilled than Ward.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Majority Decision
114 - 114 draw
116 - 112
115 - 113

Winner WBC Super Middleweight Champion
Saiko Bika


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Haymon does it again


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

woooooooot

WOTOTT

WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

great 12th round,glad to see Bike finally get a belt


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck Julie Lederman


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Both these guys are now on the caliber of Ali-Frazier in terms of heart.


STFU troll boy.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Says a lot about the Super Middle division when Bika is one of the belt holders.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i think bika took it with a strong finish


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sakio living the dream. Now he gets to go home & tap Mrs. Bika.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations to Bika. It's a paper title though isn't it? Wasn't this the belt Ward was stripped of?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nah man... Oh we'll
Periban defo deserved the win but itiswhatitis. (Haymon)

Periban proved he is a force @168


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol at this wild hooker having a world title.

groves or degale will beat him


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika has always fought awkward though, why are people surprised?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

is he thanking iron man


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> STFU troll boy.


Haha. It's funny how I'm the troll but I have now predicated 9 of 11 fights right. Making BANK on my intelligence as the rest of you retards fail to pick winners.

Bika VICTORY=BIG BANK AGAIN

NOW ON TO MITCHELL


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You stfu. Stop acting like Gatti-Ward was more 'skilled'.
> *Bika is arguably just as skilled as Gatti and definitely more skilled than Ward*.


:-(


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hws next


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

santiagoraga said:


> Says a lot about the Super Middle division when Bika is one of the belt holders.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> is he thanking iron man


:lol:


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nah man... Oh we'll
> Periban defo deserved the win but itiswhatitis. (Haymon)
> 
> Periban proved he is a force @168


:lol:


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nah man... Oh we'll
> Periban defo deserved the win but itiswhatitis. (Haymon)
> 
> *Periban proved he is a force @168*


atsch


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...nd-Banks-Mitchell-and-Bika-will-win-100/page3

I CALLED IT.

MITCHELL NEXT!

Man I called the Stevenson and Maidana KO'S too.

I'm owning all you 'legit' posters.


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

The brave Mexican fought hard tonight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Periban :cry


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

King Horse said:


> No, it doesn't.


Yes, it does.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Heard this fucking clown, about 4 people thought he won.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marco says he was robbed and that the crowd knows, but no one cheers when it is translated. LOL.
Marco needs to go to the gym and lose some weight and try to move down a division.
Marco says Bika isn't the real champion and everyone knows he is the real champ and that he is going to take that belt from Bika.
I believe he called him a "puto" but they didn't translate that. LOL


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Sakio living the dream. Now he gets to go home & tap Mrs. Bika.


bet she demon. the less fortunate ones usually are...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Periban going off on a rant whilst Bika is strolling off all casual and shit :lol:


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes Sakio! The reign of the Scorpion King begins...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

When is the Broner/Malignaggi fight? I'm looking forward to my blowjob.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...nd-Banks-Mitchell-and-Bika-will-win-100/page3
> 
> I CALLED IT.
> 
> ...


What do you want a fucking round of applause? You're still wrong about Gatti - Ward.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Did he call Bika a "puto"?:lol: Shame we didn't get the awkward moment of De Jesus translating it.

Props to both though, was a pretty good fight. Agreed with the decision tbg.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mitchell - Banks is going to end quickly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Periban losing fans with every word spoken.

time for a reality check, young man!


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Really tempted to make a "Another Calzaghe Victory!!!" thread on the remnants of ESB.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Adrien, why don't you take care of your mother? Good lord, what a piece of shit.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> neither will hold this wbc belt for long


Bring on Groves!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Periban was going off like the fight wasn't close. LOL


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

Man get your moms out the Hood WTF


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I cant hear the interview, boxnation aren't showing it, sounds entertaining.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope you're looking forward to Mitchell - Banks 2 @Jab


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It was a close fight, no problem with Bika winning tbh....could go either way IMO.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

why they brones in his drawells...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SuckaPunch510 said:


> Man get your moms out the Hood WTF


He said he knows he hasn't made it yet because he can't get her out the hood yet, so what are you confused about? LOL 
hi h8ter


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now we really have a "paper" champion or not? I dont think we can say that Bika is a real champion.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

banks looked soft in the mid-section. mitchell looked in good shape


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Bitchell and Wanks will be the same as the first fight.


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Periban didn't fight smart by using his superior distance punching skills in combo from outside the pocket... instead he was lazy with his footwork and stayed too long in the pocket and gave the opportunity to bika to land his right and bully him...

Hls of the decision win for Bika:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100246&p=1334602#p1334602

ENJOY!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves takes Bika apart. I know Groves is chinny but Bika still fights like a cavemen.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's see if Mitchell can "Get back".

feel bad for the rest of the card tho...
that last fight will be hard to follow


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, he's blowing thousands at strip clubs and throwing cash in the toilet...yet his mom lives in a rat nest. Come on, he's a piece of shit.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a nice 12th round of Bika-Periban! I had the fight 116-113 for Bika. A very good action fight! I am hoping that Banks smashes Mitchell's chin again, but I could honestly see either guy winning by KO in this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> banks looked soft in the mid-section. mitchell looked in good shape


Shit Bnks could come in with one hand tied behind his back and drunk and he would still win, seth is a glass jawed joke.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG, I have a new favorite ring girl ....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He said he knows he hasn't made it yet because he can't get her out the hood yet, so what are you confused about? LOL
> hi h8ter


...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I am rooting for Mitchell and I even think he has a good chance.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

SuckaPunch510 said:


> Man get your moms out the Hood WTF


:-(

"This the house I grew up in.....my mama still live here":lol:atsch


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I've been looking forward to this one! There's bound to be a KO here


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Watson bros in da house.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet on the black guy with the bald head & beard. :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Uncle Phil is gonna be crying gain for seth. I wonder why he got rid of his kuffi.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> It was a close fight, no problem with Bika winning tbh....could go either way IMO.


:good


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't even know Mitchell got KOed until now. His jaw might be glass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hayden got those herpes blitsters on her lips.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wlad and Hayden are soul mates


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

How many rounds will Mitchell last?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

OH SHIT MR GLASS SHOWING.

OH SHIT.

!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wlad out with his daughter. how cute


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wlad still beating that pussy up.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

In all seriousness, I predict Mitchell by robbery.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

there you go guys. the customary somewhat famous white girl shot. round 1 begins...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Wlad and Hayden are soul mates


Can you imagine what her asshole looks like? I bet it's perfectly clean.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Sex with Wlad and her has to look like an elephant raping Peter Dinklage.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This crowd is full of twats. Started booing a minute into Bika/Periban as well. 

Impatient wankers.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Banks coming out pressing and Seth is sitting back. Jab to the body by Banks. Set Doubles his jab. Double jab from Seth. Nice stiff jab from Banks. Seth misses 3 jabs. left hooks from both of them. Seth jabbing again and Banks is moving. Nice jab to body of Banks. They trade jabs again. Nice left hook from Banks. Seth pressing now trying to start off now. Right to body of Banks. Stiff jab from Banks. Double jab from Seth. Big right to body of Banks and they tie up. Stiff jab from Seth. Seth jabbing and they trade jabs. Seth pressing. seth jabs and moves up. they trade jabs again.

10 - 9 Mitchell


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He said he knows he hasn't made it yet because he can't get her out the hood yet, so what are you confused about? LOL
> hi h8ter


Blood this ***** be on WSHH everyday IN a new video wheres he's either him flashing cash,or Flushing it down the toilet (literally)
He could have atleast rented his moms a Modern home with Central AC and not some damn Swamp cooler.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

American booing as usual. Shit crowd.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't appreciate the booing...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> This crowd is full of twats. Started booing a minute into Bika/Periban as well.
> 
> Impatient wankers.


Very comon in america.
They like to boo at fighters.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Banks has nothing to lose with this fight, he should be more agressive....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the Wladimir KLitschko effect.

Anywhere he goes.. he turn a fight boring. I hope he get his ass out of the arena or we gonna see another Pauli and Broner exchange jabs.
Also it's funny how there was a LOUDER POP for Miguel Cotto showings than for the HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD.

How far the heavyweight division has fallen.

I remember when Holyfield made appearances during the 90's during welterweight fights and the entire arena will start chanting

HOLY-FIELD HOLY-FIELD.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Great American heavyweight Bermane Stiverne


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Look at Oscar´s face. He is so tense!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Sex with Wlad and her has to look like an elephant raping Peter Dinklage.


I bet Wlad just grabs her & holds.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Blatantly illegal punch, and the ref does nothing.

I told you the fix was in.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

That was BEHIND the head. :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Banks out first and Seth is circling while Banks sets in the middle. They trade jabs. They are trading jabs in the middle and Banks is sitting back. Banks is moving back. Jab to body of Banks. Another jab to body of Banks, left and right hooks to body of Banks. Seeth jab, coutner right from Banks. Seth is pressing again behind the jab. Flicker jab to body of Seth. Seth jabbing up and down. misses right and hard left on the inside from Banks and they tie up.. They trade jabs. Misses coutner right from Banks. Triple jab from Seth. Hard right uppercut and right on the back of the head sends Banks down hard.

Banks beats the count.

seth is jabbing and circling. Jabbing again and that is round.

10 - 8 Mitchell
20 - 17 Mitchell


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Banks messed up taking this rematch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mitchell starting slow. and was showing too much respect I thought but he dropped banks...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

looked like back of the head


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Banks messed up taking this rematch


let's wait and see until we see what happens when Banks lands that right.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Banks messed up taking this rematch


what other option does Banks have? Not like he will be anything more than a journeyman.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Surprising slow action commencing.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Punch up in the crowd?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The knockout is coming!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Mitchell's fucked loool


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell looking surprisingly sharp with that big left, but Banks in beast mode.

Good fight!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Whoooo!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell has an awful glass jaw


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> let's wait and see until we see what happens when Banks lands that right.


:bbb


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Mitchell is getting knocked out again. Lack of experience.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell has the worst chin in HW boxing history.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell really just has a weak ass chin. Every good punch hurts him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Banks out again first pressing now. Seth jabbign. Hard right to body of Banks. Stiff jab from Seth. Nice jab from Banks. Hard left hook frrom Mitchell off a misses right.. Seth back to jabbing and circling Banks. Stiff jab and left hook from Seth. Double jab from Seth. Double jab from Seth. Banks pressing now. Left hook f from Banks, hard left and right hooks to body of Banks. Overhand right from Banks and Seth h had to hold on. Seth on weak l lefgtgs. Hard right to body and Seth ties up.. Seth coviering up and then ties up again. Hard right from Seth but harder left from Banks . Seth gone again. Seth lands right ahard left and right from Banks and Banks is landing hard left and rights. Seth hurt hard.

10 - 9 Banks
29 - 27 Mitchell


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mitchell BADLY hurt at the end of the third round.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mitchell's jaw is pure glass.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell has a horrible glass jaw... Whoa


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Mitchell has ZERO chin. Career over soon.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Oops there it is!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

lol Mitchell sucks.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

What happened during the round?? The audience was quite suprised.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mitchell's like a pisshead, has no idea what to do when he's hurt.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mitchell in trouble. again against Jonathan Banks...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bank will finish him off in round 4


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Mitchell is getting knocked out again. Lack of experience.


Lack of chin. Just punch him and he is hurt.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Bye bye Seth


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Mitchell has an awful glass jaw


At least he's better at grabbing now


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> bika so annoying to watch
> 
> not a ounce of technical boxing in him





LuckyLuke said:


> Yea.
> Was a fun fight but not very high skill level.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's so evident Mitchell is terrified of getting hurt in there but has the desire and love for the game. He's just absolute shit. The good news is that Banks is a crap heavyweight too.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mitchell puts his hands down when banks comes at him. don't have much defense in exchanges...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

if mitchell survives and wins this would be a great accomplishment, but he will not last many rounds against other punchers


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice end to the fourth!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

banks getting too confident


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4.

Banks comes out eats a left hook and then gets tied up. Banks is coming strong. Hardl ef from Seth. and tthey tie up. Seth eats a right hand from Banks and ties up again. Blocked left and right from Banks. Seth 's legs hurt off a grazing left... Banks wlaking Seth down. Hard left to body of banks.. They tie up on the inside. Hard jab right from Seth.. Hard left from Seth but blocked. jab from Banks. Seth reaching with his jab. jab to body of Banks. nice jab from Banks. misse rigight form Seth. Hard counter right from Seth. Huge right from Seth, another big right from Seth on Banks walking in.

10 - 9 Mitchell
39 - 36 Mitchell


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mitchell can´t hurt Banks...that´s the most impressive thing about this fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mitchell gettin confident again. banks the one that's not throwing and looking uncertain...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mitchell tooooo slick, Banks is gassed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Banks out again looking comfortable. Seth has his legs back and is pressing. Seth jabbing and following. Double jab from Seth. jab right from Seth. Stiff jab from Seth. they trade jabs. Banks hurt off a jab. Banks throwing out a pawing jab. jab right f Seth. Hard right and and left from Seth. Grazing right from Seth. Banks is up right now but he has been hurt. Seth following and popping that jab. Seth's jab finding its target now. Stiff jab from Seth again. Banks jabs and is on the back foot. seth stalks and that is round.

10 - 9 Mitchell
49 - 45 Mitchell


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Mitchell can´t hurt Banks...that´s the most impressive thing about this fight.


if Banks gets tired then the punches will show. Banks better try and set that right up and he can end it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Banks did nothing in that round. Just NOTHING!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell, this is terrible.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Banks is trying to look for one big shot, but he needs to pick up the pace, he's 5-1 down.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

American HW boxing sucks.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

#bronerwins...


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't get what Banks is doing. The slightest touch sends Mitchell into panic mode, yet Banks barely threw a punch last round.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

i don't get showtime, keep it up:bbb


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Banks is trying to look for one big shot, but he needs to pick up the pace, he's 5-1 down.


if he doesn't get tired I think Banks lands that right hand soon enough.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Mitchell can´t hurt Banks...that´s the most impressive thing about this fight.


Of course he can


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Is this fight really gonna go 12 rounds :-(


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Boring fight ..


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

This doesn't even merit being called a fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Banks in the center and Seth on the outside circling and jabbing. Double jab from Seth and a nice right from Sth. They trade jabs. Double jab, another double jab from Seth. Jab to body of Banks and Seth back on ththe outside jabbing agian. Banks jabbing. Double jab from Banks stiff jab in around from Seth. Double jab from Seth. Double jab again from Seth. jab right from Seth. Hard right to body of Banks. Seth slips a jab and jabs Banks again. Seth misses a right and they tie up. Seth back on the outside they are feinting eeach other . They trade jabs. Counter left off a misses Banks right. hard right to the body of Banks coming in.

10 - 9 Mitchell
59 - 54 Mitchell


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Banks is being so negative. Very dissapointing because you know if he opens up he has every opportunity of ending the fight.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lmao @ Wlad criticism of no action fights.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wlad think this fight is boring!



He should know.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Wlad is calling this boring.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL waldo calling the fight boring


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mitchell has offered Banks a few nice countering opportunities, not sure why Banks seems so reluctant to take them. He's doing a lot of posing and waiting but doesn't really appear to be trying to time anything. In amongst that Mitchell placed a couple of nice body shots that seemed to bother Banks also, he's letting time slip away from him a bit.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

The most intriguing aspect of this bout is the fact that there's a very good chance Mitchell can be knocked out at any moment.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Mitchell has offered Banks a few nice countering opportunities, not sure why Banks seems so reluctant to take them. He's doing a lot of posing and waiting but doesn't really appear to be trying to time anything. In amongst that Mitchell placed a couple of nice body shots that seemed to bother Banks also, he's letting time slip away from him a bit.


he is afraid of being countered. Mitchell has a punch.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

im so tired man ffs


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Banks is trying to do the rope-a-dope, but in the center of the ring. :lol:


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think Banks is trying to do the rope-a-dope, but in the center of the ring. :lol:


:yep


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

IF Banks was to throw a left hook, Right hand combo Mitchell would be lying on his back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Seth on the outside jabbing and circlicling the wrong way. Banks throws but nothign lands cleanly. Banks jabbing to the body. Seth keeping range and popping the jab. Double jab from Seth. Misses left hoook from Seth. seth popping the jab. Hard right and left hook to body of Banks. Stiff jab from Seth. Hard double jab right from Seth. Hard jab right lands clean on Banks and he ties up.. banks trying to jab and move now. Seth is jabbbing and just misses a right. Hard right to body of Banks. stiff jab from Seth. Seth on the outside jabbing at will. Nice jab from Banks. Jab to the body of Banks. Seth doubling the jab and keeps Banks on the outside. Nice left hook from Banks and that is round.

10 - 9 Mitchell
69 - 63 Mitchell


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a fight where both guys are afraid of each other.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is everything wrong with Heavyweight boxing today. A gunshy amateur vs a mediocre cruiserweight who is training the fucking heavyweight champion of the world and getting the piss took out of him by his corner. This is worse than a Klitschko fight, and that's not easy to accomplish. Both men should be absolutely ashamed and unquestionably retire. There's nothing for either man in that division. 

Hurt again, didn't listen to his corner. No boxing iq whatsoever. Tragic.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't think Banks got in shape for this.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Watching paraplegics spar is more entertaining than this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Banks finally going to the body.

About time.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Banks is like Shavers in there Vs. Mitchell's chin


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> This is a fight where both guys are afraid of each other.


in someways comparable to Tyson/Bonecrusher, although everyone blamed Mike. Bonecrusher didn't want to open up and Mike was exactly taking many chances either-except at the very end of the fight when Bonecrusher rocked him a little.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Someone throw in the towel


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mitchell was stunned again...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Banks finally going to the body.
> 
> About time.


that would get him the knockout if he keeps it up and Banks lowers his hands a little.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Somebody should tell these guys that they're on TV.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Banks is pressing now, now mitchell is pressing behind his jab. Missed right and missed left counter. Nice right to the body of Banks. Missed left from Banks. Stiff jab from Banks, stiffer jab from SEth. Two stiff jabs from S Ssetih h hard left and right hook to body of Banks. Hard right from Banks and Seth is hurt. Hard left to body o Seth. Seth is smotehring Banks on the rope.s Hard left hook from Banks. Seth. hard lead right and right to the bbody of Banks. hard lef hook from Seth. Double left from Seth on the inside. Right uppercut from Seth. Double le again from Seth. Seth landing nic right and left, nice right uppercut on the inside from Banks. Seth Hard right and Double left hook the last hook lands from Seth.

10 - 9 Banks
78 - 73 Mitchell


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Banks threw one combo and hurt Mitchell...then doesn't bother punching for the rest of the round.:huh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> that would get him the knockout if he keeps it up and Banks lowers his hands a little.


Indeed.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> IF Banks was to throw a left hook, Right hand combo Mitchell would be lying on his back.


Good call Hates.. :good
(Didn't drop him, But that buzzed him for sure)


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Banks is a complete idiot.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Surely Banks can't let Mitchell reach the final bell. Every time he catches him he's on queer street


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> in someways comparable to Tyson/Bonecrusher, although everyone blamed Mike. Bonecrusher didn't want to open up and Mike was exactly taking many chances either-except at the very end of the fight when Bonecrusher rocked him a little.


Bonecrusher was just spoiling the whole fight. Tyson was pressing the action . This is a staring contest. Painful to watch.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Bank's arrogance is mostly going unchallenged by Mitchell whose simply not skilled enough to properly channel his power into effective offense. 

This is an unexpected snoozer.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Squire said:


> Surely Banks can't let Mitchell reach the final bell. Every time he catches him he's on queer street


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope this fight ends talk that either of these guys will be the next title challenger for the heavyweight belt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Seth is sitting bank jabbing lands a grazing right hand. they both miss lefhooks. Hard right to body o of banks. jab right from Seth, Banks misses a right and they tie up. Seth ba on the outside jabbing and they tie up when banks gets on the inside. hard left hook from Seth left uppercut and then Seth ties up. Straight blocks. Hard left and riht from Seth. Overhand rirght from Seth. left hoook on head of Seth. right hand from Banks off the ropes. Big left hook from Seth. Banks land counter left. Hard left to body .. Le Huge overhand rriht from Seth. Seth is banging the body and head of Seth with right hands.. Seth is moving on the outside looking to keep distance Banks misses a leaping left and they are punching each other off the break and the ref warns both.

10 - 9 Mitchell
88 - 82 Mitchell


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Banks must've bet on Mitchell.

There's just no other explanation.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Good work from Mitchell on the inside. Banks is lamentably negative.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Are the crowed cheering because the ring girl held up the sign for the 10th? Someone should tell them it's a 12 rounder, watch them punch themselves into a coma.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight is going so sloooooooooooow

end it please


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I hope this fight ends talk that either of these guys will be the next title challenger for the heavyweight belt.


I think we could maintain that neither were ever in the loop...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm getting scared about how many stupid puns Ranallo is gonna use with Broner's nickname


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I want a double KO, problem is for that to happen they'd need to punch.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Box nation commentary is causing me an aneurysm. Banks got lucky in round 3 because Mitchell left himself open.... He has been trying to counter the whole fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bank's is giving this fight head... "Blowing it"


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

Well my easy money on the under was a shit bet..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Look! Over there!

There's some grass growing, and some paint drying!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry about this @Jab :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Seth keeping distance doubling the jab. Hard jab to body of Banks lead right from Seth blocked. Double jab again from Seth. Triple jab from Seth that doesn't land. Stiff jab from Seth again. Jab right a left from Seth. They trade jabs and right and right uppercut from Seth. They trade jabs again. counter right from Seth just misses. jab right and right to body of Banks. Stiff jab from Seth and a hard right to body of Banks. Coutner right to body of Banks coming in. Banks throws left Seth slips and Banks misses a counter right. They trade jabs. Hard rigth and left hook to body of banks and two more rights to body of Banks on the inside when they clench.

10 - 9 Mitchell
98 - 91 Mitchell


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Corona girls FTW!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did the announcer just mention "the compubox numbers" ?

Isn't that term owned by HBO?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

B-Hop sucks as a judge.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Where have you gone, John Ruiz?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Damn right I just made a mufuggin pizza at 4 in the morning.

Life!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

If this was San Andreas, Ryder would've called both of these guys straight bustas a dozen or more times. I can't think of a recent Heavyweight fight that was SO bad.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I didn't understand the expectation of an early blowout here. 

Banks is a notoriously cagey fighter, and Mitchell was never going to be looking for fireworks after what happened last time.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Banks looks like he simply don´t care......


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is painful.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Less HW's on Televised fights please.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Does Banks think he's winning? What's the matter with him???


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Banks in the middle of the ring, Seth staying on the outside keeping range with his jab. jab right from Seth blocked. They trade jabs. Stiff jab from Seth again. Seth jabbing Banks lands hard right to body. Nik\ce jab from Seth, double jab from Seth. Nice jab from Banks and he circles out. Stiff jab from Seth starting to find home Hard right to body of Banks. Two stiff single jabs from Seth. Nice left hook from Seth. Lead right from Seth. They trade jabs. Seth jabbing and staying on the outside again. nice jab from Banks another nice jab from Banks and that is round.

10 - 9 Mitchell
108 - 100 Mitchell


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

how did Mitchell's face get so busted when Banks is throwing nothing


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Did the announcer just mention "the compubox numbers" ?
> 
> Isn't that term owned by HBO?


Don't think so. Heard it referred to on FNF too.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

good comeback for Mitchell. Regardless of the fight being boring, if he wins he is back bigger than he was before and more experienced.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That;s it, I'm now convinced.

Banks HAD to have bet on Mitchell. Or maybe the mob kidnapped his wife or something. There is no way he's actually trying to win.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

what a classic fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Banks throwing the fight?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

This fight is obviously fixed.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Does banks have a rematch clause?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Banks is probably trying to lose so Wladimir can fight Mitchell.


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Hls of the Bank vs Mitchell II fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100385&p=1334606#p1334606

I wasn't impressed by either. Mitchell could've grinded a TKO at some points but didn't...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Obvious FIX, I hate to say it, but it must be, i mean COME ON. atsch


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

That was horrific.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> This fight is obviously fixed.


That's what I just said.

No sarcasm at all. It really was.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Banks hasn't got this in the banks, but he's laughing to the banks.
Phillip Banks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

Seth staying on the outside Banks misses a counter right. Hard jab right to body of Banks. Nice jab through guard of Banks. Stiff jab again from Seth. Seth cutting the ring off on Banks and stickign the jab, Nice right to body of Banks and misses counter left from Banks. Another right to body of Banks and another missed left from Banks.. Seth on his toes he jbs and eats a counter left over his jab from Banks. Seth simply content to sit ont he counter side Banks misses a right and eats a coutner right from Seth. They trade jabs. Missed left hook from Banks and jab to body of Seth. They trade jabs. Missed overhand right coutner from Banks. They both miss jabs. Seth raises his hands and that is it.

10 - 9 Mitchell
118 - 109 Mitchell


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

LHL said:


> Does banks have a rematch clause?


I think it is safe to say there will not be a third fight between Banks and Mitchell.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Never want to see Banks fight again


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Thank fuck that's over.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Banks is a fucking fool. I can't believe that, Emmanuel would have been yelling at him


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Banks/Mitchell III anyone???


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Ridicolous .. for this shite I stood awake? Now I can watch a Ottke 2.0 and then finally sleep.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

As I said Mitchell had a good chance and he won that fight. Banks was just truly terrible. And Mitchell wont do anything as a heavyweight fighter.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank fuck for that. Banks made Hopkins look like Gatti here.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank fuck that's over. Don't give a shit who won, I never want to see either of those bums again. Boo those men, boooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Banks wanted to lose. Nothing else explains how he fought, I mean..what the hell he was thinking ??


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Props to Mitchell for his revenge but this was an truly afwul fight but with that chin he wont do a lot.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Banks gave that fight away.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Banks/Mitchell III anyone???


And a pistol to blow my fucking brains out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is how Banks is always is when he is on the big stage, he always does enough to lose. Banks is a loser, he should have KO'd Seth.
Stiverne, Wilder, Jennings, Arreola, and even David Rodriguez KO Seth Mitchell


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Commentator has it right. Manny would be beating the shite out of banks for not throwing


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Remember people: Wladimir's fights is just like this one.. with the exception there's a boring ass late knock out.
Oh and also Wladimir is much much bigger than these two.

But I don't blame Wladimir. MITCHELL BANKS AND WLAD all have WEAK CHINS! That's why they have to fight the way they do. Or they get KTFO! (AGAIN)


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

That shit had to be fixed.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Look at Banks now...he is almost happy now!!! How odd.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> Banks wanted to lose. Nothing else explains how he fought, I mean..what the hell he was thinking ??


Maybe it was his weird way of hyping Wlad's next fight. "Yeah, it sucked, but it wasn't as bad as Mitchell/Banks."


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think there's a good chance this fight was fixed like someone mentioned. It's the only scenario which makes sense. Every time Banks touched Mitchell he hurt him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The only comforting thought about that fight is thinking about How Steward would've lost his shit in the corner Taylor style had he saw that. I miss that guy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

115- 112
117 - 109
114 - 112

New champion
Seth Mitchell UD​


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

117 - 110 Seth

What the fuck WAS that?


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Even Audley would boo this nonsense.

I'm very tired...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad making me big bank


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I don´t think it was a fix, but it was very weird, that nobody can´t deny.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

That really looked like a fix to me. Banks didn't even react to the decision


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wladimir fights are very exciting if you watch this. Truly awful fight from two heavyweight who wont do anything in this division. I dont blame Mitchell. I blame Banks much more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Manny Steward rolling in his grave right now. That fucking shit was fixed. Disgraceful stuff, shame on Haymon and shame on GBP may the boos rain down upon them like the first drop of spring.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Banks/Mitchell III anyone???


Hopefully North Korea nuke us before that.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yup. They gotta lot invested in seth. Take this extra cash John. Johns got wlad now he doesnt care


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

God took Mitchell's son, but gave him the victory.... OK then .......


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thinking again....maybe it was a fix.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Seth seems like a good person, having his baby die in a still death is tough and he game in and won. That is some tough shit.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wladimir fights are very exciting if you watch this. Truly awful fight from two heavyweight who wont do anything in this division. I dont blame Mitchell. I blame Banks much more.


I disagree. Wlad fights are just as boring but he is more skilled and much bigger.
Wlad fought against Mormeck every bit as cautious as Mitchell did.. with the exception of a KO due to the fact Mormeck was 5'10 and 40 years old.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Dang! That Mitchell interview just bummed me out


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

117-109 wtf


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

We have to give Mitchell some credit for winning this fight. He had no choice but to fight that way. If he mixed it up he gets knocked out, and Banks didn't want to be hit either so he was waiting for the perfect right.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Manny Steward rolling in his grave right now. That fucking shit was fixed. Disgraceful stuff, shame on Haymon and shame on GBP may the boos rain down upon them like the first drop of spring.


Youll forget about it the second Haymon makes Garcia/Matthysse.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Thinking again....maybe it was a fix.


Check out johnathn's fight against Adamek, he fought the exact same way he fought tonight. This is what he does when he is in the favorite position. He surprises you when he has no expectation and is the underdog.

that right uppercut and right to the back of the head that set him down made him scared.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Thinking again....maybe it was a fix.


I don't think this was a fix. Two guys afraid to engage for fear of being knocked out.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Youll forget about it the second Haymon makes Garcia/Matthysse.


Word is that Judah and Garcia are going to fight a rematch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good win by Mitchell. he deserved it. he has a way to go, he's vulnerable,but he won...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you guys think they will still invest money in Mitchell?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Thinking again....maybe it was a fix.


MAYBE? :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, anyway....at least now we have Mitchell back into the HW scene....he will be knocked out by some people in the next years though......


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

All the best to seth though. Sucks about his kid


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie sporting the "Mares"


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Paulie taking the Mares look.


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

Well atleast "The Problem" KOing Paulie should be exciting


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

it is time...


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Check out johnathn's fight against Adamek, he fought the exact same way he fought tonight. This is what he does when he is in the favorite position. He surprises you when he has no expectation and is the underdog.
> 
> *that right uppercut and right to the back of the head that set him down made him scared.*


Is that why he hurt Mitchell badly in the very next round?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Paulie sporting the "Mares"


:fire


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Banks was awful. Why not try and put together combinations behind the jab and build up a lead to force Mitchell to open up more? No, let's give the fight away and wait for an opportunity that Mitchell to his credit didn't give him. Can't see Mitchell having a future tbg, against a stronger, more active fighter than Banks his bad chin will always let him down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Lets Go PAULIE!!!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I was shocked Banks didn't get glassed though with Mr Glass himself in the house giving off that weak chinned aura.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a heavyweight version of Alexander-Bailey on October 20th...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, it´s Paulie time !


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie said he would give a vintage performance, so that means he either gets TKO'd or has the towel thrown in while he is on his stool


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

C'mon Paulie, spank this scumbag.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner will win by KO. But I pray that Paulie wins.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

French Montana :-(


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Good lord, not this rap shit again. This is painful.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn this sound awful.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

french montana!! Broner deserves to be killed.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dude has down syndrom


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

That rapper is shit. atsch


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

G-Brizzle should've just stuck with using Kendrick for his entrances.......


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this guy meant to be rapping? Sounds just like some odd warbling sound.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Broner is such a tool, I hope he loses :lol:

C'mon Paulie!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

did paula deen write this song?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Paulie said he would give a vintage performance, so that means he either gets TKO'd or has the towel thrown in while he is on his stool


exactly. Paulie talked a good talk for this fight, but it is unlikely he will produce a win. Broner by either late TKO or onesided decision.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

***** i aint worried about nuttin


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

santiagoraga said:


> Is that why he hurt Mitchell badly in the very next round?


So what that he hurt him, he knew then that he could be hurt by him and he didn't try to go all out on him when he was hurt because he was scared of a counter. Both times he had him hurt he never unloaded like he did the first fight, was too scared he would get touched again and after than he never landed his counters again.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Too bad Banks didn't fight Paulie tonight. That would have been a closer fight.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Manny Steward rolling in his grave right now. That fucking shit was fixed. Disgraceful stuff, shame on Haymon and shame on GBP may the boos rain down upon them like the first drop of spring.


That's what I thought. It even looked like Banks said "you're welcome" after the bell


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

I guess we ain't gotta worry bout nothin. 

How is this fucking clown French Montana get so much attention he's pure garbage.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

French Montana needs to get his awful lyrics, awful rapping, and fucking fur coat - THE FUCK - outta here.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

OH SHIT PAULI'S GOT THAT FACE WRAP

LMFAO


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner wants to be Money May so bad.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Word is that Judah and Garcia are going to fight a rematch.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie showing to the kid what a good entrance is !! Chucky Zito with him and all!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh and Wilder brutally KO shatter fuck KILL Banks and Mitchell. These two guys get hit way too much. Wilder will send them to hospital.
Jennings will school Banks as well.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie bout to knock the herpes right out Broners body.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WAR MALIGNAGGI!! :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie is so lame. LOL.
Stilling all of Mares's shit. Dyed his hair red, coming out with the skull bandanna. What the fuck is chick zitto doing there. LOL
Just pulls out a generic italiain.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So what that he hurt him, he knew then that he could be hurt by him and he didn't try to go all out on him when he was hurt because he was scared of a counter. Both times he had him hurt he never unloaded like he did the first fight, was too scared he would get touched again and after than he never landed his counters again.


Nah, he threw the fight and received a big wad of cash for doing so.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Terrible music from these dudes. That dude who walked out broner had no talent lol


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pauli's got the FoHawk.. Ortiz got the best FoHawk though.

Actually footballer Nymer got the best fohawk.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Paulie is so lame. LOL.
> Stilling all of Mares's shit. Dyed his hair red, coming out with the skull bandanna. What the fuck is chick zitto doing there. LOL
> Just pulls out a generic italiain.


Zito is probably a friend! 
Paulie looks good...


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is only 5'6? I guess they have been rounding his height up.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess Broner can't afford Kendrick Lamar anymore... lol
(What a drop off)


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish someone would mix it up & instead of coming out with a rapper, they come out with a raper.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Nobody should be biting Mares shit.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner staff looks worried.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DAMN Should I make another predication?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Oh and Wilder brutally KO shatter fuck KILL Banks and Mitchell. These two guys get hit way too much. Wilder will send them to hospital.
> Jennings will school Banks as well.


Jennings knocks Mitchell out with a uppercut.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Knock his ass out, AB.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

fROM Antonio Tarver's twitter page


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

:cheers


Ashikaga said:


> I wish someone would mix it up & instead of coming out with a rapper, they come out with a raper.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Pauli's got the FoHawk.. Ortiz got the best FoHawk though.
> 
> Actually footballer Nymer got the best fohawk.


*Faux

You fucking tard


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Broner staff looks worried.


I doubt it. Paulie's prefight talk and entrance is great. His in the ring style is another thing. I do respect his fighting heart, but his lack of power will be a problem tonight. I think he should fight unorthodox and just brawl. Maybe he can set down on his punches and surprise Broner. Won't happen but it would be interesting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Broner staff looks worried.


You are letting your hate of Broner cloud your perception. LOL.
Both sides look amped.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Broners dad looks like a meatball hero with legs


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

French Montana lol 

Malignaggi looks fit


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

LMFAO @ BRONER'S DAD. :rofl atsch


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Here we go!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that fat screaming guy Brones father?
Holy shit dude is fat. Even for american standard.:lol:


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

War Paulie!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn........................ WTF

WHY THE FUCK IS BRONER'S DAD so fat.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Finished that pizza by the way lads. 

WAS GOOD THANKS


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

All I ask is that Paulie embarrass Broner by making him miss a lot. If he loses by a close decision, I'll die a happy man!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its like a freak show LOL


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Daddy Broner


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cant even get a right ring there... amateurs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets go


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

height difference is big


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> fROM Antonio Tarver's twitter page


Verbs > Tarver


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Be careful Paulie it's fucked up right here" - AB
(concerning the ring)


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

round 1...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> All I ask is that Paulie embarrass Broner by making him miss a lot. If he loses by a close decision, I'll die a happy man!


what makes this fight tough for Paulie is the lead right from Broner. Paulie is going to have a hard time with that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe how equal these guys look in size. Broner doesn't look even the slightest bit bloated. HTF does he ever make LW?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie racking up points.

- but Broner won't care, as he surely expects to win by KO.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie needs to make Broner come forward....he´s not doing that!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Paulie on the outside flicker his jab up and down and Broner catching it.. Paulie falling short with the jab missing the right and left. Pauli misses al eft hook sticks a jab to the chest. Broner lands his jab, Pauli lands two jabs to the chest. Nice overhand right from Adrien on the inside Pauli sjabbing and trying to stay outside. Nice jab from Broner. Paulie throwing not landing lean. Hard left hook from Broner.. Broner popping the jab and wlaking Paulie don. Jab left hook from Broner. Misses lead right. Hard left hook from Broner before Pauli tied up. Stiff jab from Broner. stiff jab and left hook from Broner after the break.. Broner walking Pauli e down and lands a stiff ajab. Nice left hook from Broner. Stiff jab from Broner and Paulie flurries against the guard.

10 - 9 Broner


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 paulie.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie landed f at all


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

First round to Malignaggi.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Paulie Mags


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Malignaggis round. More active and was working the body very well


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner is heavy handed.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Paulie round 1 off activity. Those jabs from Broner bothered him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie wasn't landing shit and I think he knows this shit doesn't a good look for him.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

If Paulie had any power whatsoever he would be a hell of a fighter.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Paulie looking sharp and quick, he definitely won the first round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

my internet is not good but 10-9 paulie.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

looks like deleon again


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

broner gave it to him. just watching. paulie did the right thing though...


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Paulie. Paulie needs to keep moving and make Broner come forward.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

First round to Paulie by a hair.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Paulie took round 1 just for giving Broner the crazy eyes for 3 fucking minutes


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Close but I give it to PM. Broner is going to finish this with ease though.


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice showing from Paulie that round. He learned from Dela Hoya's fight with Mayweather on how to deal with that shoulder roll.


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm team Paulie. @Ilesey First round to Paulie.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

1-0 Paulie


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> If Paulie had any power whatsoever he would be a hell of a fighter.


Agreed, if only he were a lightweight...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> If Paulie had any power whatsoever he would be a hell of a fighter.


that is the problem. If he had to set down on his punches he might not seem as fast.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if Broner is genuinely a slow starter or whether he such an arrogant twat that he doesn't even bother trying until round 2-3...


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Paulie breathin heavy already


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Broner hitting PM at will with the straight right.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulies left hook to the body is working well.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Paulie can continue to land well to the body, it could slow Broner just enough that the fight goes to the bell.

Interesting.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

2-0 Paulie.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie tryin' to out "touch" Brone dogz out there :yep


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Maliggi fighting a perfect fight so far.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking Broner! Using the knee!!!!!!!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Paulie can continue to land well to the body, it could slow Broner just enough that the fight goes to the bell.
> 
> Interesting.


that is his chance if only slight..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Why does Malignaggi keep going for the body. He should throw to the head, he's got the speed to do it.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

A knee? Take a fucking point off him


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

2-0 Paulie


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

A kick ? WOW !! Where is the point deduction ???


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Whoa...this fight is getting interesting. Broner is getting pissed, Paulie is in hang-with-the-big-boys-mode. 2-0, Malignaggi.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Cunt move by Broner.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Second foul from Broner
2:0 Paulie


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roound 2

Broner out and thows stiff jab. Coutner right from Broner Nice jab from Paulie. Broner walking Pualie down lands a nice left and Paulie misses a right.. Broner sticks the jab. Stiff jab from Broner and Paulie ties up. Jab right from Broner. Paulie throwing on the arms of Broner. Broner j jabbing and wlakiing. Lead right from Broner.. Broner blockeking pualies workoing. Lead right from Broner. Antoehr lead rightr from Broner. Paulie jabing the body. Hard jab from broner. Lead right from Broner. Hard right and left to body of Paulie. Paulie lands lead right and paulie is holiding on. Straight right again from Broner. Left hoook to body of Broner. counter right from Broner.

Broner hits Paulie with a knee when Paulie tries to tackikle then uppercuts him.

10 - 9 Broner.
20 - 18 Broner

--

LOL Broner sent Paulie a message


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

you have to take a point away for that


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

No point deduction for that??????


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie's bodywork is impressive.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner's patience is the key to Paulie's success.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

wtf . Man if Lucas had hit Broner with some of those punches.. Broner would have been knocked out.

Also where is the Point Deduction?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That was more of an attempted kick to the bawls than a knee.:lol:


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Why does Malignaggi keep going for the body. He should throw to the head, he's got the speed to do it.


he wants to take this fight into the late rounds. It is his best chance, but likely Broner will start to land the lead right and then all the other punches will follow.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> that is the problem. If he had to set down on his punches he might not seem as fast.


He could sit down all he wants, it just isn't there. 2-0 Paulie, Broner is about to take control I think early round 3


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 Paulie


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

broner got a little more to the point. paulie still won it...


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie is fighting the best fight of his career so far.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 PM


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

NOBODY RESPECTS PAULI'S POWER.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Paulie is hurting fron every shot Broner lands.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Broner hits PM just about everytime he throws a straight.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugarngold said:


> Paulie is fighting the best fight of his career so far.


first n'dou fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie is not moving well enough......he needs to move!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Paulie flurrying on the guard of Broner. Hard left hook and right hand hurts Pualie.. Broner coming out hard now. Stiff jab from Broner. Broner walking him down. Coutner left. Lead right from Broner. Stiff jab and right to the body and Paulie ties up. Broner walking Paulie down s some more lands a stiff jab and overhand right on the insiide.. Broner walking agin Left hook from Broner. left and right from Broner. Doujble left from Broner. Pualie flurrying dips into a left hoook. hard left from Broner. Hard coutner right from Broner. lead right double left left right from Broner. Paulie throws and it is caught on the guard again.

10 - 9 Broner
30 - 27 Broner


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

3-0 Paulie. Paulies just outworking Broner


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Paulie


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

paulie outworking him. i see a robbery coming


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

29-28 Paulie


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

3-0 Paulie.

Paulie's got no power. If he gasses he's fugged. He's fighting as perfect a fight as he can though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

I dunno why Broner keeps shaking his head when Paulie lands, everyone knows he is a soft hitter.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie will get stopped if he starts to accept the close distance like he did.....


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

2-1 Paulie


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

2-1 Paulie, broner about to dominate


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Paulie needs to stay away now. Fight from the outside. 2-1 Broner. PM won't last much longer at this rate.


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

@Ilesey 2-1 to Paulie and lol abraham is he still being scary in the lounge (answer me later because everyone is busy with the boxing talk)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sugarngold said:


> Paulie is fighting the best fight of his career so far.


Absolutely.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 3
> 
> Paulie flurrying on the guard of Broner. Hard left hook and right hand hurts Pualie.. Broner coming out hard now. Stiff jab from Broner. Broner walking him down. Coutner left. Lead right from Broner. Stiff jab and right to the body and Paulie ties up. Broner walking Paulie down s some more lands a stiff jab and overhand right on the insiide.. Broner walking agin Left hook from Broner. left and right from Broner. Doujble left from Broner. Pualie flurrying dips into a left hoook. hard left from Broner. Hard coutner right from Broner. lead right double left left right from Broner. Paulie throws and it is caught on the guard again.
> 
> ...


All rounds for Broner not really...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Brone dogs startin' to bring the heat out there


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner starting to up his work rate of he keeps that up he will take every round. 

Insane pace from paulie never seen him work so hard in a fight I don't think he'll keep this up.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dude is extremely precise with his right hands but he's coming closer to hitting himself than hitting Malignaggi with some of these uppercuts.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Broner got that one. shook paulie a time or two...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

3-0 Paulie


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner is ass lol


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner fights like a 45 year old Mayweather


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

paulie is making it too easy for broner to walk in on him needs to pivot and change the angles


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

3-1 Paulie


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4. 

Paulie out flurrying not landing clean and Broner is walking him down and cutting off the ring.. Hard lef counter another left from Broner. Puali lands a right out of a 8 punch flury. LOL. Broner back to jabbgin lands a lead right and throws a hard right to the body. Hard left hook from Broner. Paulie lands on the guard. Nice left and right from Broner again. Paulie is slowing wdon. Lead right and left from Broner. Lead rigth adn rigth to body of Paulie. Left from Broner. Broner back to walking down ahard right and left to the body. Counter right over the top from Broner. They trade jabs. jab from Broner and Paulie is fallingback and eeats a lead right. Hard right to the body and left from Broner. Hard right to body and head of Paili lead right from Broner.

10 - 9 Broner
40 - 36 Broner


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Easy work for Paulie sofar


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

39-37 Paulie Mags


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-0 Paulie.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Paulie gets the round it is more like Paulie taking it than winning it. Broner is just waiting to land.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie is landing more, but Broner lands harder shots, no doubt.
I have 2 rounds each so far......


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

4-0 Paulie. Fighting a great fight. If he can keep it up he's got a good shot.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie 40-36


- But clearly it's still Broner's fight for the taking.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

PM isn't hurting Broner, but seems to have him a bit out of sorts. 3-1 PM. How much longer can PM operate at this workrate, though?


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

3-1 Paulie. Broner's gotta put some work in. I mean, the difference in power and effectivness is massive, it isn't like he has to throw alot but he's gotta do more than he is doing to win rounds.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner isn't looking good. 4-0 Malignaggi just on work rate. Hatton and Khan outboxed Paulie, what does it say about Broner?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 Paulie
If he keeps the workrate up he wins that fight. But I dont think he has the stamina to do so.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

It's painful to watch because Paulie has zero power.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good combos by Paulie. Broner just walking him down, but not throwing enough. he need to be more active...

3-1 paulie


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

3-1 Paulie


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4.
> 
> Paulie out flurrying not landing clean and Broner is walking him down and cutting off the ring.. Hard lef counter another left from Broner. Puali lands a right out of a 8 punch flury. LOL. Broner back to jabbgin lands a lead right and throws a hard right to the body. Hard left hook from Broner. Paulie lands on the guard. Nice left and right from Broner again. Paulie is slowing wdon. Lead right and left from Broner. Lead rigth adn rigth to body of Paulie. Left from Broner. Broner back to walking down ahard right and left to the body. Counter right over the top from Broner. They trade jabs. jab from Broner and Paulie is fallingback and eeats a lead right. Hard right to the body and left from Broner. Hard right to body and head of Paili lead right from Broner.
> 
> ...


You know that Broner didnt land anything? Maybe 3 good shots?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner is showing no signs of this body attack taking effect. That has to be worrying for paulie setting this work rate and his two best punches in this fight jab and left hook to the body. Broner doesn't look bothered at all by them.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4.
> 
> Paulie out flurrying not landing clean and Broner is walking him down and cutting off the ring.. Hard lef counter another left from Broner. Puali lands a right out of a 8 punch flury. LOL. Broner back to jabbgin lands a lead right and throws a hard right to the body. Hard left hook from Broner. Paulie lands on the guard. Nice left and right from Broner again. Paulie is slowing wdon. Lead right and left from Broner. Lead rigth adn rigth to body of Paulie. Left from Broner. Broner back to walking down ahard right and left to the body. Counter right over the top from Broner. They trade jabs. jab from Broner and Paulie is fallingback and eeats a lead right. Hard right to the body and left from Broner. Hard right to body and head of Paili lead right from Broner.
> 
> ...


are you serious?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

huh?


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4.
> 
> Paulie out flurrying not landing clean and Broner is walking him down and cutting off the ring.. Hard lef counter another left from Broner. Puali lands a right out of a 8 punch flury. LOL. Broner back to jabbgin lands a lead right and throws a hard right to the body. Hard left hook from Broner. Paulie lands on the guard. Nice left and right from Broner again. Paulie is slowing wdon. Lead right and left from Broner. Lead rigth adn rigth to body of Paulie. Left from Broner. Broner back to walking down ahard right and left to the body. Counter right over the top from Broner. They trade jabs. jab from Broner and Paulie is fallingback and eeats a lead right. Hard right to the body and left from Broner. Hard right to body and head of Paili lead right from Broner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl This guy.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Imagine Mayweather losing rounds to Paulie... LOL. Broner may just lose... and if he loses to PAULIE... or needs to drop in weight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner round


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

49-46 Paulie Mags


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner fights pretty dirty.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie can take Broner´s best punches.

But I have 3 rounds for Broner and 2 for Paulie.

Paulie needs to move more!


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 Paulie


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-1 Paulie. Broners a dirty bastard.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Pretty good fight. Broner landing something big is inevitable. 3-2 PM.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Broner back out pressing, two jabs from Paulie, but Broner back to pushing. broner p;ressing Br stiff jab from Broner left hook right coutner right from Broner again. Counter right from Broner hard left hoook from Broner. Lead right and left hook from Broner. left hook f from broner. right and left hands land from Bronerer. Hard ljab 7 punch comno from Broner and Broner is starting to unload. Pualie flurries.. Broner clowniing Paulie. Hard jab left hook from Broner. Har overhand right g from Broner. Hard left hookd. Hard right hand left hook. Hard right hand at the end of the round Broner is breaking him down.

10 - 9 Broner
50 - 25 Broner


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 Paulie


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Paulie is so frustrating. He could go to the head while Broner is doing that Philly Shell, it's free to hit FFS and he has the speed to do it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner pretending Paulie isn't hurting him, yet he's breathing REALLY hard, and his punches have slowed.


Magic Man might actually pull this one out! (in which case, I'll make some nice v-cash, baby!)


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Bama's cards were always like that on ESB.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Jab said:


> @Ilesey 2-1 to Paulie and lol abraham is he still being scary in the lounge (answer me later because everyone is busy with the boxing talk)


:smug ZOMG Floyd is there loool


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Didnt realise broner was as dirty as a dump.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

3-2 Paulie

Broner is a dirty fighter


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

close round. I think broner got it with the power shots.

money in the house...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crooked ref not even warning Broner.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Broner starting to step it up.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

3-2 Paulie. Broners just walking through everything he throws though and looks the much stronger man in there. Paulie looking tired already


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner starting to pick him apart. Paulie couldn't keep up with his early pace.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey look the real Floyd


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

3-2 Paulie, Broner actually threw and landed a few pounches. He needs to shut up and put Paulie away


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

The crowd love Floyd :lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

4-1 PM. Broner too inactive, just standing there waiting for Paulie to stop slapping him. PM just may not be able to keep the pace up.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

What an Ovation :lol:


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

lol jeremy has to go by Bama's bias fight calling to know whats happening.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Get that up jab pumping paulie jab jab jab jab


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

How can a full grown man have so little power.


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Snakefist said:


> Bama's cards were always like that on ESB.


:yep

hilarious RBR trolling or a clear racial bias.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

PM's pace is not susceptible. I would be surprise this go pass 9 rounds.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

3-3 Broner, this aint going the distance


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

3-3.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

58-56 Paulie Mags after 6


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Paulie. Paulie slowing down, standing in front of Broner.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn! Who do you think won the sixth.

I think Paulie just edged it, with volume.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Broner jabbing and Paulie jabbign back. Leaping left from Broner. Hard jab right from Broner. Hard right from Broner. Jab right from Broner. Hard right to the body. Broner walking him down. Overhand right from Broner Hard right to body from Paulie. Anotehr right and pualie slips down. Broner waling pualie down. Counter right from Broner Jab and misses right from Broner. Two hard rights to body of Paulie hard right to body of Pualie. Hard left and right from Paulie and Paulie flurries on the guard of Broner Hard coutner right and left rock Paulie. Hard left to body of Paulie. Two counter rights t to the head. Hard right from Broner again. Hard right and left. Two rithes . Two hard rights tot he body of Paulie. Paulie Lead right from Broner another right to thhe body.

10 - 9 broner
60 - 54 Broner


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

3-3

Broner sucks, why the hell did I buy a shirt of him?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner again. broner blocking them shots with his gloves and arms and countering beautifully


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie just eating right hands now. Why did it have to show Floyd now I notice ellerbe.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Honestly, this round 6 Broner won.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If Paulie gets tired Broner will stop him.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 5
> 
> Broner back out pressing, two jabs from Paulie, but Broner back to pushing. broner p;ressing Br stiff jab from Broner left hook right coutner right from Broner again. Counter right from Broner hard left hoook from Broner. Lead right and left hook from Broner. left hook f from broner. right and left hands land from Bronerer. Hard ljab 7 punch comno from Broner and Broner is starting to unload. Pualie flurries.. Broner clowniing Paulie. Hard jab left hook from Broner. Har overhand right g from Broner. Hard left hookd. Hard right hand left hook. Hard right hand at the end of the round Broner is breaking him down.
> 
> ...


WHAT??? :lol:


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Broner looking inexperienced.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

It's like Paulie Vs. a brick wall... Paulie's hands can't keep this up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Broner. 

paulie wearing down. mouth open, arm punching. the combination were not crisp like they were before.

3-3


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-3


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is wearing Pac's Nike kicks!! LOL


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Paulie, Broner round.

How can anyone support this guy?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Squire said:


> The crowd love Floyd :lol:


:happy

#TMT


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Paulie's workrate and movement are slowing down. He's fucked.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to start the excuse train, Paulie is shot! No passion any more. He was gone when Hatton beat him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

5-2 Broner.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

starting to be easy for brones...


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

4-3 Broner


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

6-1 malignaggi


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

5-2 Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Broner back to walking down a clearly tierd and bruies pualie. Stiff jab from Paulie. Paulie jabbinging . Jab left from Broner. Broner walking ing down again. leaping lefft, counter right from Broner overhand right. Another overhand right. lead right. hard right and left to body. hard right uppercut. right over thteh top. Two counter right hands. Left hand from Broner. lead right left from b Broner. hard right from Broner. Stiff jab. lead right from Broner. hard ccoutner right from Broner. stiff jab lead right from Broner. hard counter right hard left to the body right uppercut.. Broner slipping away Paulie's work and back to pushing Paulie hack. Double right right upppercut form Broner. lead left and another lead left from Broner.

10 - 9 Broner
70 - 63 broner


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

4-3 paulie


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

4-3 Broner. It's almost comical how little PM's shots effect Broner.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

4-3 Broner, I don't expect Paulie to win another round. This fight is over


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

67-66 Paulie Mags


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-3 Paulie.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner clearly wins round seven, but I' gave Paulie 1-6.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

4-3 Broner


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner again hitting just after the bell. Can't see how paulie gets back into this. Think its down to how long it lasts now.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck man...if Paulie had any power at all the guy would be sick. Its depressing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> 4-3 Broner. It's almost comical how little PM's shots effect Broner.


I don't see Broner doing any damage either.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Paulie looks like a little child trying to throw punches at an adult.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

4-3 Broner


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 Paulie


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Broner doing a great impersonation of a heavy bag.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

4-3 Broner. Paulie's best chance is to cut him


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

5-2 Paulie, Broner has landed two decent sets of punches, and won the round because Paulie can't throw anything really really substantial.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana eats both these dudes alive


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Fuck man...if Paulie had any power at all the guy would be sick. Its depressing.


Its a testament to how good he is that he is fighting at this level with feather fists


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

6-2 Broner.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

5-3 Broner


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Does Paulie ever throw hurtful shots? He doesn't seem to throw with intent. It's like he can't be bothered.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

76-76 Even


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner dont looks impressiv at all.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Broner back to walking and jabbing Paulie down. Paulie jabs but it is cought on the guard. Nice over the top rith ffrom Broner. Broner jabbing up and down. Hard left and counter right from Broner on the inside. Hard right to body of Paulie Lead right and left hook from Broner. Another right and right to teh boye from Broner. Nice left hook from Paulie Nice right from Broner again jab right from Broner. hard left to body of Paulie. hard double left and right from Broner. hard counter right from Broner. Hard right and left to thebody of Paulie Counter left and r rith from Broner. Hard right to body of Paulie. Riplle left hook and hard right hurts Pualie. Hard right hand left from Broner Pualie swings and misses and that is the round.

10 - 9 Broner
80 - 72 Broner


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Broner's not getting off enough punches. Paulie's clearly winning this fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

77-75 broner


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

5-3 Broner.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie 5-3. This is just further indication that Broner isn't and never will be elite.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-4


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

5-3 Broner

Broner just isn't that good, he should move back down to 135 since I doubt he'll have any serious success at 147.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

4-4 Paulies too tiered, but the blueprint is set. Stick & move with stamina you beat Broner.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't be pathetic guys. Broner is NOT landing enough. 
There's such a sickening bias for Broner by Showtime, makes me sick.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Its a testament to how good he is that he is fighting at this level with feather fists


Yup...he def made the most of his talent. Never seen anything like this lol


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

even now


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Round 9, it shouldn't have gone this far.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Maidana eats both these dudes alive


:deal Easy work for Maidana.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

5-3 Paulie,


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

5-3 Broner.

shook him up with combo. gettin rough for paulie...


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG and people thought this guy could beat Pac and Mayweather??? This guy?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> :deal Easy work for Maidana.


I don't think so. I think both guys beat him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Over 9.5 ! I just made bank. :happy


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I get a feeling these scorecards are gonna be really close.....


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Even if broner wins, to even struggle with Paulie a little bit. Cotto destroyed Paulie's face and Hatton whooped him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm in the car and not watching, but it seems I was right about this fight. 

After seeing Broner bothered by Ponce's movement and jabs in various fights, idk why people wrote Paulie off especially against a lightweight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner has no power at this weight


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

7-2 Paulie. Dunno how any of you could have Broner winning this fight.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

86-85 Paulie


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Broner's punches hurt. Malignaggi's look like he might as well be fanning Broner.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha Broner´s punch is not hurting Paulie.

Anyway......Broner won this round to me. 7 rounds to 2 for Broner to me.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Paulie out again trying to jab and eating a counter right hand. Doule left hand from Broner Hard right to body of Paulie Jab rigth from Broner. Counter right from Broner. Hard left to body o of Paulie. Counter right. left and right uppercut from Broner. Pauliee eats a left hook and is back at the guard of Broner. Broner lands a lead right lands a right hook. left hook right hand. Hard right uppercut from Broner. Counter right from Broner. Broner landing left and rigths in the corner. Two right hans from Broners. left and rigth hands from Broner. Hard left and right to the body . Three coutner right uppercuts catch Pauilesl Hard left to the body and right to the head of Paulie. Left and right hooks from Paulie. Counter right and t antoehr counter right from Broner. Two right hands and Paulie is stunned.

10 - 9 Broner
90 - 81 Broner
---

Floyd said he doesnt know what they are yelling at him out of the ring.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-4 Broner. Paulie is exhausted.


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

@Bryn @Ilesey just wont vcash and the bet was over 9.5 rounds


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

PM seems to be taking Broner's shots better. He just might make it to the finish line. 6-3 Broner. PM needs a KO. heh.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

seems like broners power isnt as great at ww


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

5-4 broner


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner needs to go down to 140. His power might not have translated to 147.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Was Paulie talking to Floyd?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Although I think broner is a few rounds ahead. On work rate alone paulie has given himself a very good argument for a lot of the rounds.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> 7-2 Paulie. Dunno how any of you could have Broner winning this fight.


Broner won the last four.

5-4 Paulie.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> *Broner's punches hurt.* Malignaggi's look like he might as well be fanning Broner.


Not really IMO.....but they are clearly harder than Paulie´s one, that why he is winning imo.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-4 Broner


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Anyone who has it 8-1 or 7-2 either way is a fucking idiot.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

6-3 Broner, so much ability. But the reality is that Paulie really shouldn't have won a round. Maybe the first while you settle in but there after get off your ass and work. He doeens't have to worry about whats comming back so put your opponent away for christ sakes


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

6-3 Paulie, showtime are so bias.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight might end up close on the scorecards.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Broner is overrated as shit. His career will be an exercise in clever matchmaking. Too beatable to take on all comers.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody else think Danny garcia beats broner?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Even though Broner should be winning, give the guy the first few rounds an a fight that goes the distance is up in the air.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

malignaggi fighting hard. much heart. broners lighting him up and he keeps coming...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Broner needs to go down to 140. His power might not have translated to 147.


Hard to say. Paulie has a seriously tough beard.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

7-3 Broner.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

paulies chin is fuckin cast iron


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Paulie jabbing and Broner walking him down. Counter right over a Paulie jab.. broner lands a left hook right hand. jab right from Broner. Doulbe left hook right uppercut from Broner. Left hook from Broner Rigth to the body of Broner and left hook from Broner. hard right hand and left hoooks to the body and head of Paulie. h hard hard counter leeft and right from Broner. Paulie jabs but bBroner landing hard counter right hands left rigth from Broner. Counter right again from Broner. hard leftto body of Paulie Atnoer hard left to body of Paulie. Paulie flurries onthe gaurdDouble uppercut from Broner harehard right hand left hook from Broner and Paulie is stunned badly.

10 - 9 Broner
100 - 90 Broner


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Broner is shit.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

PM gets a sympathy round. 6-4 Broner.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

96-94 Paulie Mags


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

6-4 broner


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Showtime crew is whack, Paulie is landing straight shit on Broner


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Paulie actually had that round until the big left hook by Broner at the end of the round... 7-3 Broner


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> 
> Paulie jabbing and Broner walking him down. Counter right over a Paulie jab.. broner lands a left hook right hand. jab right from Broner. Doulbe left hook right uppercut from Broner. Left hook from Broner Rigth to the body of Broner and left hook from Broner. hard right hand and left hoooks to the body and head of Paulie. h hard hard counter leeft and right from Broner. Paulie jabs but bBroner landing hard counter right hands left rigth from Broner. Counter right again from Broner. hard leftto body of Paulie Atnoer hard left to body of Paulie. Paulie flurries onthe gaurdDouble uppercut from Broner harehard right hand left hook from Broner and Paulie is stunned badly.
> 
> ...


YDKSAB


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hook by broner at the end land clean. still give it to paulie.

6-4 Broner...


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-5 I expect a lopsided GBP judges decision for Broner though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner stepping off the gas not a good idea in this type of fight. Volume vs quality can bring some strange cards.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

7-3 Paulie.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Has the fuck does the commentator have broner winning by 7 rounds hahaha


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Paulie should stick to jabs to the head, double up with it.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Paulie, Broner needs to get the centre of the ring and stop trying to be Mayweather.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also shouldn't Broner have had two points taken off?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-5


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Broner is putting him in a position to get robbed.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

malignaggi out worked broner in round 10...


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

That is a fucking joke, Broner should have been fucking DQ'd


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

8-3 Broner more of the same


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

105-104 Paulie Mags


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Paulie jabbign but getting ja back into the corner. jab right. right left hook f from Broner. hardd right and left hooks to the body and left hook upstairs. hard left hook right hands from Broner. Broner walking down stiff jab from Paulie. jab lefthook right from Broner.s hard left to the body of Paulie. hard right and left hook to body of Paulie. hard left to body of Paulie more right and lefts to body of Paulie. Double lright and double left from broner big left to finish it. Lead right from Broner. hard left to body of Paulie Double left from Broner. Right hand left hook from Broner. Hard right left right from Broner. Hard lk l hook from Broner Paulie flurries misses all his punches and that is round.

10 - 9 Broner
110 - 99 Broner


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

power shots just taking over. broners show now


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

7-4 Broner. I have a strange feeling Broner might get robbed.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a feeling these cards are going to be strange.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn broner a little man compared to pauli


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

106-103 Broner


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think broner knew he lost the last round and pressed and stayed on the gas.

7-4 Broner


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I have paulie ahead by 1 going into the final round.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-5 Paulie. Although the 11th was close. The ref has been a disgrace, letting Broner away with everything. Oscar probably sucked his cock while dressed as a shchool girl.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

6-5 Paulie,


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-5 Broner


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

If PM had power, Broner would have been stopped.

6-5


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Cosest round in a while. I'll give it to Paulie as Broner only landed one signifacnt punch... 8-4 Broner


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 Paulie Mags


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-6 DRAW.

No doubt the payed off judges will give it like 9-3 Broner.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Paulie is a fucking legend, much respect.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I scored it 7-5 for Paulie. I expect Broner to get a shutout on the scorecards though.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

8-4 Broner. That was either a solid effort by PM, or Broner is overrated a bit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

Broner lans heavy counter right. Double jab from Broner. Hard right and left hands from Broner walking him. down. left hook from Broner. pualie jabbing and flurrying but not landing clean. Two rights from Broner hard coutnere right againn. Hard left to body of Paulie. Hard counter right from Paulie stiff jab left hand from Broner. lead right from Broner. hard right and left to body of Paulie Double left and right from Broner. Double lef again. Coutner right from Broner. Counter right again. Lead rigth and right to the body. coutner left left and rgith from Broner..

10 - 9 Broner
120 - 108 Broner
-----

Broner gave Paulie the ass whooping that changes your life, hope paulie recovers well, those shots problably have his brain swelling.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Good stuff from paulie a lot better than I was expecting. Broner was a bit shit but he took it clear I'd say.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Easeh money.

ABCDEF:gbronesHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

I have it 8-4 for Broner. PM was busier in a lot of the rounds but He was landing on arms and gloves majority of the time while getting caught with flush shots in return.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Haha, cunt doing the commentary has it 118-110 Broner! What a spastic.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit I think Broner won.
But he clearly has not the power at Welterweight anymore.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

God damn, alot of you have Paulie winning


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

8-4 broner. paulie just disappeared in the last couple. broners power shots and defense took over


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

116-112 Broner


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Paulie 7-5. Draw at best for Broner.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The cards will either be too lopsided in favor of Broner, or PM will pull off a controversial upset.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Malignaagi 115-113


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't see them giving it to Paulie. We'll see though.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Broner didn't land almost 50% of his punches, what rubbish.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Noway this fight is close on the official cards.
Broner has this wrapped up easy. (Haymon/Goldenboy)

it will be WIDE in Broner's favor


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

That was a really fun fight. Broner should edge out a decision win. Both fought a great fight. Broner should've lost a point for that knee+ uppercut shit he pulled though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight, good show.

Adrien Broner 8
Paul Malignaggi 4

116-112 Broner


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 Paulie, last round purely on activity. 

Expecting 117's for Broner..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner won. But he didnt looked impressiv fighting the weakest champ out there.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Unfortunately the boxing corporate world sucks Broner's cock.

Broner would get fucked by Ghost.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

People talk about my card,but I don't give ticky tack rounds to people when a bigger puncher lands plus Paulie wasn't landing clean at all.
Broner beat the dog shit out of Paulie


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This could be a draw or a close decision for Paulie but Broner should win this


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> 
> Broner lans heavy counter right. Double jab from Broner. Hard right and left hands from Broner walking him. down. left hook from Broner. pualie jabbing and flurrying but not landing clean. Two rights from Broner hard coutnere right againn. Hard left to body of Paulie. Hard counter right from Paulie stiff jab left hand from Broner. lead right from Broner. hard right and left to body of Paulie Double left and right from Broner. Double lef again. Coutner right from Broner. Counter right again. Lead rigth and right to the body. coutner left left and rgith from Broner..
> 
> ...


:rofl Dude, he won that fight clearly, he could have hurt Paulie if he was more active but he wasn't. Paulie should have been stopped but he wasn't. In fact he was never really hurt.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Broner isn't what they say he is.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> 
> Broner lans heavy counter right. Double jab from Broner. Hard right and left hands from Broner walking him. down. left hook from Broner. pualie jabbing and flurrying but not landing clean. Two rights from Broner hard coutnere right againn. Hard left to body of Paulie. Hard counter right from Paulie stiff jab left hand from Broner. lead right from Broner. hard right and left to body of Paulie Double left and right from Broner. Double lef again. Coutner right from Broner. Counter right again. Lead rigth and right to the body. coutner left left and rgith from Broner..
> 
> ...


You're out of your fucking mind, dude.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Broner is too light of a puncher at this stage to be at 147. He should head back to 135 and tell Burns to stop the excuses.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Broners dad gonna cave the ring in


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Showstats showing that Broner landed more total punches?

WTF?

It wasn't even close, in terms of volume.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I have Broner winning it......8-4..or maybe 9-3, I can´t remember anymore...but Broner won, and I don´t like Broner and always liked PAulie....but that´s the reality.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting to see who they'll cherry pick for Broner next. I say he'll fall in to the following criteria.

A) he won't be a puncher
B) his best days will be behind him
C) it's a fight that will disappoint the fans


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cant even get a proper ring? fucking amateurs.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off, Bama.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Holy shit split decison


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Is this the 70s? Why is Broner wearing a medallion?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I got it 8-4 broner. A lot of the rounds were close though.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

7-5 Broner or 6-6. Broner isn't shit to be honest.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If neither fighter is hurt, the winner is the guy that landed the most punches, RbR.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you guys see Black Carrot Top?


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Brone needs to move back down. this guy just fought a close fight with Paulie. No elite guy fights a close fight with Paulie, they whoop him. If Paulie had any power at all, he would have whooped his ass. Honestly though, even though Paulie has no power, Broner has to get some credit if he wins, usually those who whoop paulie are in his weight class, brroner moved up from LW to WW .. but so did Mosley when he beat a prime De la hoya LOL. broner garbage.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

One judge got paid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The hate is so deep for Broner, you got folks giving the man a decision.

We have Split Decision

Feldman 115 - 113 Broner
Moore 115 - 113 Malinaggi
Schrek 117 - 111 Broner

And the NEW Adrien "The Problem" Broner


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 DISGUSTING.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Get the fuck out of here...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

117 - 111 ?

I didn't expect a robbery AGAINST Paulie in Brooklyn.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I really got my hopes up there


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> People talk about my card,but I don't give ticky tack rounds to people when a bigger puncher lands plus Paulie wasn't landing clean at all.
> Broner beat the dog shit out of Paulie


Different forum, same Bama scorecards.:yep


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

117...:rofl His scorecard was made before the opening bell.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

one of all of paulie's loses that was probably the most competitive, khan,hatton and cotto all beat him up broner didn't really.i wouldn't bet heavy on broner against a good jww or ww


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Right winner in a pretty close fight. Broner not impressiv at all.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Well, there you have it. Broner didn't look so good, though. Got hit way more than he should have, and didn't hit nearly as much as he could have.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

IT'S DA PROBLEM

He only lightly sizzled Pasta Macaroni tonight ya'hurrrd, feeling generous.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Broner wins via SD


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is a hype job, he needs to stay away from 40.


----------



## darryl1914 (Jun 22, 2013)

115-113 Malignaggi is even more disgusting.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> People talk about my card,but I don't give ticky tack rounds to people when a bigger puncher lands plus Paulie wasn't landing clean at all.
> Broner beat the dog shit out of Paulie


Shut up.
You cant score shit.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

115-113 paulie LOL


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

9-3 is wide as hell.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> 117-111 DISGUSTING.


Was wondering why the cards took so long.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, Broner sucks. I can't believe I was a fan of his.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Broner need to go down to 140


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

fuck mauro nobody cares abot that duran,rjj,guerro and broner list


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

nice grill.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Broner's dad :lol:

He's like a giant egg wrapped in gold foil, like something you'd get for Easter as a kid


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

now we all see why he avoided 140.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Paulie deserved that win. Heavily outpointed broner. Broner just couldn't get off for most of the fight. When he did he's missing most of his shots. Paulie swept the first 6-7 rounds on my card. Paulie has no power but he swamped Broner in landed punches, and 2-3 shots from Broner is not enough to offset that for most of those rounds.

imo, Broner showed his lack of experience and he's clearly not as strong at this weight. He's gonna have all kinds of trouble with the top guys at 140.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner will never ever fight Lucas.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Broner landed more shots people. Most of Paulie's shots hit gloves or arms and they don't count those all the time as punches landed. Paulie showed heart and that boy has a chin on him. Much respect to him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner says he had to chase and cut him off to get him.
Broner doesn't have bruise on his face. LOL.

Broner says he will let the fans pick who he fights next.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL BRONER!

Anyone wanna troll him and have him face David Haye?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Some of Paulie's combinations were arm-punches even by his standards, there was an awful lot of tippy-tappy shoe-shining type of stuff. He fought well and Broner underwhelmed but yeah, I still thought G-Brizzle took it relatively clearly.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Dat voice.........


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Broner just destroyed Paulie's soul. I took his belt and his girl


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Broner is lacking in the class department.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

what a disrespectful bitch


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Broner needs to show some class though. The fight is over. No point in still talking shit about that Bitch Jessica!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

117-111 card was a joke. Right winner overall though but Broner is waaaay overrated and they'll manage his career very carefully. They stick him in with a top WW or JWW and there's a good chance he gets beat.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I have it 8-4 Broner.

What the hell did you guys see, other than early in the fight, form Paulie that would lead you to give him rounds. He couldn't do shit to Broner.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Broner is a grade A cunt, I think everyone turned on him tonight. He isn't as advertised.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner not showing any respect at all. What a prick.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is truly a cunt.
Fucking cunt.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: This interview >>>>>>

"YOU LOST THAT'S ALL I'M SAYIN"

:broner


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Money May in the big boy mansion chuckling :lol: :smoke


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

I can see 115-113 for Broner at the most. One thing is for sure. He's not a PFP elite guy. And he's a total douche bag of course.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn Broner just destroyed Paulie's soul. I took his belt and his girl


I wish someone would take your internet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner definitely won the fight.......but it was certainly not impressive and any of the top light-welterweights would beat him.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I'd also like to add that Broner is a grade A piece of shit


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Paulie got "credit" for a lot of punches that didnt land. Broner dominated that fight and Im really not sure how anyone could make the case with a clear conscious that that Paulie won. Outside of simply hating Broner (which is understandable because he is a ***), but he won clearly.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner shoud've fake proposed to that hoe Jess. Paulie would kill himself.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Paulie deserves that win. Heavilyoutpointed broner. Broner just couldn't get off for most of the fight. When he did he's missing most of his shots. Paulie swepped the first 6-7 rounds on my card. Paulie has no power but he swamped Broner in landed punches, and 2-3 shots from Broner is not enough to offset that for most of those rounds.


Paulie was throwing shoe shine shots, hitting gloves and elbows. Broner was landing flush right hands


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Some of Paulie's combinations were arm-punches even by his standards, there was an awful lot of tippy-tappy shoe-shining type of stuff. He fought well and Broner underwhelmed but yeah, I still thought G-Brizzle took it relatively clearly.


Exactly right mate. The quality was all broner. Work rate was paulie but a lot of it was arms.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

10-2 Broner in a wipeout.

Paulie's a bum and he's always complaining about losses.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

So Broner wasn't all we thought he was ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie crying about cards again. You got your ass beat deal with it.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Paulie a G. He won the event


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner was beaten on a much bigger man.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

jim gray is such a ***.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck Paulie stop......


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

After the third, Paulie got dominated. His punches had nothing on them. Paulie hung tough and put up a good fight but Broner was too sharp for him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie a "G" 
Mallinaggi>EVT


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DAAAAAAMNNNN Paulie really hurt Broner took his girl. ***** was about to cry


----------



## darryl1914 (Jun 22, 2013)

And this is the MF ya'll think won....DAMN!!! SMH!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> what a disrespectful bitch


Really only retards like him.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Broners a bum. He should stop throwing 15k away in nightclub or this time in 3 years he will be living a box & it will be hard to construct one to fit him & his 5'0 300lbs dad.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

well paulie just threw away his commentating job there


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

"Why'd you bite him, Mike? Why'd you do that?"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd be loving what Paulie just said, except 115-113 was also absurd, and also Paulie got a gift against Cano, so .....


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Hls of Broner vs Paulie
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100411&p=1334617#p1334617


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> I'd also like to add that Broner is a grade A piece of shit


Never realised how much of a dirty shit he was could of had a few points took off there.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugarngold said:


> After the third, Paulie got dominated. His punches had nothing on them. Paulie hung tough and put up a good fight but Broner was too sharp for him.


I love Paulie, and I don´t like Broner....but yeah, I agree 100% with this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner fought as a Jr. WW probably game in the ring less than 147 and beat the dog shit out of Paulie.
Broner stopped all of Paulie's work, the elbows and forearms caught all his shit. Only think Paulie landed was a occasional jab. LOL


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Massive respect to Paulie. He's fast become one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Vic said:


> Broner definitely won the fight.......but it was certainly not impressive and any of the top light-welterweights would beat him.


I don't know man, if he would put his foot on the gas he is as good as anyone except Floyd in my opinion. The worst thing about it is that Paulie couldn't even begin to hurt or bother Broner and still Broner wasn't active. What the hell is he waiting for? Is he worried that paulie is going to rock him or something?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pauli won the event in a way Vitali could only dream of.

Broner and his fake grills is gonna get exposed at 140 OR against a top 147 fighter. He's dead.

They should just build him up some more and eventually feed his dumb ass to Canelo at 154.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> well paulie just threw away his commentating job there


Nah.

1: He's the best technical commentator in the game.

2: firing him would be admitting guilt.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It was a very close fight. I had Broner winning with three rounds. But Broner didnt looked impressiv. Hatton, Khan, Cotto fucked Paulie up. Broner not so. His power didnt looked strong


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone know what this chick looks like lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL How the fuck does anyone give Paulie 5 rounds. For pitty pattying Broner. Broner landed the harder punches and constantly snapped Paulie's head back. Paulie's face was fucked and Broner didnt have a mark.

Stop hatin damn.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by gander tasco
> Paulie deserves that win. Heavilyoutpointed broner. Broner just couldn't get off for most of the fight. When he did he's missing most of his shots. Paulie swepped the first 6-7 rounds on my card. Paulie has no power but he swamped Broner in landed punches, and 2-3 shots from Broner is not enough to offset that for most of those rounds.


You're silly. Stop it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

My only question for those claiming Paulie won is when...at what point did he do any damage at all, at what point did Paulie do anything to stop Broner from doing what he wanted? I mean again I get why people hate Broner, it's justified, but the kid is the better fighter and showed it clearly.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner destroys Maidana !!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

broner is getting exposed once he stops cherry picking


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Paulie a G 

Paulie EVT Broner


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner got exposed........Again.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

paulie a little bitch LOL


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It was a very close fight. I had Broner winning with three rounds. But Broner didnt looked impressiv. Hatton, Khan, Cotto fucked Paulie up. Broner not so. His power didnt looked strong


he moved up two weight classes I dint expect him to look as impressive as those other future hall of famers


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My boy Broner pulled the G'est shit I've ever seen. 

Lets make that a gif. I took your belt and your girl. LOL

Broner said fuck you we aren't cool.

Showtime trying to cover for Paulie getting clowned on national tv.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

How can anyone support him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL How the fuck does anyone give Paulie 5 rounds. For pitty pattying Broner. Broner landed the harder punches and constantly snapped Paulie's head back. Paulie's face was fucked and Broner didnt have a mark.
> 
> Stop hatin damn.


Who the fuck thought Pauli won? Even you gotta admit Broner is now over hyped and is definitely nowhere NEAR Floyd's level back when Floyd was 23-24.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

wasn't a split decision fight. broner won it all the way to me. it was clear...


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> broner is getting exposed once he stops cherry picking


who do you want him to fight?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL How the fuck does anyone give Paulie 5 rounds. For pitty pattying Broner. Broner landed the harder punches and constantly snapped Paulie's head back. Paulie's face was fucked and Broner didnt have a mark.
> 
> Stop hatin damn.


The thing is in many round Broner was landing almost nothing while Paulie outworked Broner. You really are a fool if you think it was not a close fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner bringing up that girlfriend is just something a epic moron would do.
Even the biggest retard has to admit that. That has nothing to do with personality. People with personality dont do such shit.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

lmao no skill havin khan lost less round than the pedo lookin broner to naggi.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Broner destroys Maidana !!!


Nah man.... :verysad


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Everybody should know paulie didnt win. We're laughing because broner looked like dog shit against a shot feather fisted fighter


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> My boy Broner pulled the G'est shit I've ever seen.
> 
> Lets make that a gif. I took your belt and your girl. LOL
> 
> ...


Broner's little 5'5 candyass got insecured as fuck due to the fight build up.

Dude's 5'5 or 5'6 man. How the fuck you gonna idolize someone who need help reaching the 4th shelf at Ralphs?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Gray should've asked Paulie if it was right when he got the nod over Cano


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner KO's Maidana with those wide punches and caveman tactics. Wouldn't mind seeing Broner go down to 140 nd fight Lucas .


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Paulie speaking the truth. I had him winning. 

Either way Broner looked very unimpressive against a what I consider a c-level fighter. I'll favor most of the top 140 guys to beat Broner.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Broner got exposed........Again.


Broner got exposed....... as an even bigger cunt than we thought.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Who the fuck thought Pauli won? Even you gotta admit Broner is now over hyped and is definitely nowhere NEAR Floyd's level back when Floyd was 23-24.


Who said he was? He's a solid fighter in a weakish era. Who said he was Floyd level. He just won his 3 belt in 3 weight classes. This kid is talented. Paulie got his ass kicked tonight but he was tough as to only what we can expect Paulie to be. Paulie's been stopped once in his life. Not surprising a smaller fighter in Broner couldnt do it


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is an asshole. He can't even show class after a victory. As much of an asshole Floyd was, he always showed class to his opponents after the fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Everybody should know paulie didnt win. *We're laughing because broner looked like dog shit against a shot feather fisted fighter*


Exactly.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*The Persuasiveness of Bad Judging*

how persuasive do you think it is? It seems Paulie genuinely believes it was CLOSE fight. It was competitive but not close. I gave Paulie 3 or 4 rounds.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> My only question for those claiming Paulie won is when...at what point did he do any damage at all, at what point did Paulie do anything to stop Broner from doing what he wanted? I mean again I get why people hate Broner, it's justified, but the kid is the better fighter and showed it clearly.


I don't think Paulie won, but using your apparent criteria for scoring a fight a light puncher can't hurt his opponent at all cant win a fight because he can't do damage.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

For the people demanding Broner should have knocked Paulie out. Paulie went 11 rounds with Khan, 11 with Ricky Hatton, and 12 with Cotto. Cotto, Hatton, and Khan were not coming up in weight and they hit Paulie with some hard shots(Cotto broke Paulie's face and he still went the distance). So expecting a KO here while isn't out of the question certainly isn't a let down if you looked at the fight objectively.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Paulie speaking the truth. I had him winning.
> 
> Either way Broner looked very unimpressive against a what I consider a c-level fighter. Exposure almost comes to mind , but it's probably more inexperience.


You had him winning because you're a fucking retard. Thats to be expected.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The thing is in many round Broner was landing almost nothing while Paulie outworked Broner. You really are a fool if you think it was not a close fight.


first four rounds yeah, there after if Broner landed virtually anything it was so much more effective than what Paulie was doing that it carried the rounds.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

guys like hatton and khan owned PRIME paulie.

lol broner is not the fighter hes talked up to be


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Broner's little 5'5 candyass got insecured as fuck due to the fight build up.
> 
> Dude's 5'5 or 5'6 man. How the fuck you gonna idolize someone who need help reaching the 4th shelf at Ralphs?


LOL stop hating.

Will Broner be a great fighter?
He is 23 won 3 titles and they hate on him and ask this question. Haters.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Most pertinent thing said in the post fight interviews was that Broner is making his next opponent selection a democracy. 

Winner of Garcia/Matthysse is my vote.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

That rant. I guess Paulie forgot the Cano fight.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Imagine if you lost a real fight on the streets and had to hand over your belt after? You'd end up with tough guys walking around carrying lots of trouser belts


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I don't think Paulie won, but using your apparent criteria for scoring a fight a light puncher can't hurt his opponent at all cant win a fight because he can't do damage.


Yep for a featherfisted fighter to accomplish this feat he doesnt take the kind of punches Paulie did tonight.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hate this former MMA ***.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Broner is an asshole. He can't even show class after a victory. As much of an asshole Floyd was, he always showed class to his opponents after the fight.


Only people with a shit personality are nasty after victory.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

paulie schooled him


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

How was that a SD? Broner won easy, 117- 111 on my card. Powderpuff punches on arms and shoulders don't count for anything.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Broners daddy is probably gonna look like Floyd Mayweather Sr when Broner fights a puncher, when he sees what happened to his the guy who finances his cookie genocide. Gonna look like an african on of those adverts about poverty, flies & shit, except he'll be buttering a trash bag & trying to catch the flies as toppings.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> My boy Broner pulled the G'est shit I've ever seen.
> 
> Lets make that a gif. I took your belt and your girl. LOL
> 
> ...


The only people Broner needs to treat well are the ones who pick his opponents....the kid is going to get knocked out soon if they let him go against the best guys out there. I mean, couldn´t stop shot PAulie that basically lost to Cano ? :-(
You know it:smile!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> My boy Broner pulled the G'est shit I've ever seen.
> 
> Lets make that a gif. I took your belt and your girl. LOL
> 
> ...


Damn, that's total classless shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner fought as a Jr. WW probably game in the ring less than 147 and beat the dog shit out of Paulie.
> Broner stopped all of Paulie's work, the elbows and forearms caught all his shit. Only think Paulie landed was a occasional jab. LOL


Broner weighed in at 146,8 so basically 147. What the fuck are you talking? Broner weighed more than 147 at fight night you can believe that!!!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol entertaining fight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Broner knew he looked poor, that's why he was pissed post fight.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> For the people demanding Broner should have knocked Paulie out. Paulie went 11 rounds with Khan, 11 with Ricky Hatton, and 12 with Cotto. Cotto, Hatton, and Khan were not coming up in weight and they hit Paulie with some hard shots(Cotto broke Paulie's face and he still went the distance). So expecting a KO here while isn't out of the question certainly isn't a let down if you looked at the fight objectively.


Haven't seen one person demand a KO from Broner. Although he could have with ease. that said he has to do something. It isn't like he was in there with a dangerous guy. Paulie couldn't knock my ass out man.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

116-112 Broner. Paulie fought his ass off and did better than I expected. Broner is just a poor man's version of an old Floyd Mayweather and Floyd isn't even old yet.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

to lose rounds to the guy khan didn't lose a single round to i think broner should just retire.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner KO's Maidana with those wide punches and caveman tactics. Wouldn't mind seeing Broner go down to 140 nd fight Lucas .


Lucas sparks him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie crying about a fucking judge, no one tlaking about that bs card that had him winning. Aint no way in hell Paulie desereve a SD. LOL
Paulie does what he does best, get his ass beat talking shit and cry after the cards are read..

Itook your belt and your bitch. Might make that my new sig


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Relentless said:


> to lose rounds to the guy khan didn't lose a single round to i think broner should just retire.


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> to lose rounds to the guy khan didn't lose a single round to i think broner should just retire.


Khan got knocked out by Danny Garcia who got bloodied by Zab Judah using that logic.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> My only question for those claiming Paulie won is when...at what point did he do any damage at all, at what point did Paulie do anything to stop Broner from doing what he wanted? I mean again I get why people hate Broner, it's justified, but the kid is the better fighter and showed it clearly.


At what point did Broner do anything? He fought in spurts and missed most of his punches, and when he did land they had zero effect on Paulie. I thought Broner was a good prospect before this fight, now I think he is destined to be B grade. Look at how Hatton, Khan and Cotto dominated and beat the shit out of Paulie. Broner needs to drop back down where he has some power, he looked very ordinary at 147.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL stop hating.
> 
> Will Broner be a great fighter?
> He is 23 won 3 titles and they hate on him and ask this question. Haters.


He's really easy to hate. The guy is an asshole of the highest order. Its what he wants so don't bitch about people hating when thats what the fucker wants


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tarman said:


> How was that a SD? Broner won easy, 117- 111 on my card. Powderpuff punches on arms and shoulders don't count for anything.


New to boxing, are you? :-(

You might want to read a rulebook sometime.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner needs to work on some things but he has the goods. He wasn't a big man tonight and he still showed some power.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> paulie schooled him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> The only people Broner needs to treat well are the ones who pick his opponents....the kid is going to get knocked out soon if they let him go against the best guys out there. I mean, couldn´t stop shot PAulie that basically lost to Cano ? :-(
> You know it:smile!


Let me guess, you mean Mattysee who lost to Zab Judah? :rofl Talk about overrated.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Broner weighed in at 146,8 so basically 147. What the fuck are you talking? Broner weighed more than 147 at fight night you can believe that!!!


Considering Broner was probably legitimately saddened when Hostess went under... yeah.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Who should he fight next?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucas M beat Broner. Broner is there to be hit. And it doesnt matter where Lucas M hits Broner. It will hurt.
And Broner doesnt has power at Welterweight. He threw everything he had at Paulie but Paulie was never hurt.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Khan got knocked out by Danny Garcia who got bloodied by Zab Judah using that logic.


and which one of those fighters you mentioned has child molestor broner beat?


----------



## Peanutz 50 (Jun 6, 2013)

I was wrong. I thought that Broner would stop Malignaggi in the late rounds. 

That's why they fight the fights.

I think both are a couple of gigantic douchers.

I was entertained. 7/10.

Good fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner was superclassless after the W. Even Paulie went over to say good scrap and Broner was still acting a douche. He won handily MO 8-4 but he needs to not be such a cunt,....where is his management? Was Al sleeping through this whole card?


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> At what point did Broner do anything? He fought in spurts and missed most of his punches, and when he did land they had zero effect on Paulie. I thought Broner was a good prospect before this fight, now I think he is destined to be B grade. Look at how Hatton, Khan and Cotto dominated and beat the shit out of Paulie. Broner needs to drop back down where he has some power, he looked very ordinary at 147.


man talk about zero effect. Then what effect did Paulie have... Negative impact on his punches


----------



## doublesuited (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is a typical thug. Someone put him in a zoo.

:yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> At what point did Broner do anything? He fought in spurts and missed most of his punches, and when he did land they had zero effect on Paulie. I thought Broner was a good prospect before this fight, now I think he is destined to be B grade. Look at how Hatton, Khan and Cotto dominated and beat the shit out of Paulie. Broner needs to drop back down where he has some power, he looked very ordinary at 147.


Yeah, Paulie's face was a swollen mess because he didnt do anything. Broner didnt knock his head back constantly, land to the body, or force Malignaggi backwards the entire fight.

Cool story bro. You should be a Top Rank judge.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The rounds individually were close...but Broner won most of them. I cant stand the guy but lets be honest, who would you have rather have been in the ring tonight? Broner didnt feel a punch the whole fight.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> New to boxing, are you? :-(
> 
> You might want to read a rulebook sometime.


you have no idea how wrong you are


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner was superclassless after the W. Even Paulie went over to say good scrap and Broner was still acting a douche. He won handily MO 8-4 but he needs to not be such a cunt,....where is his management? Was Al sleeping through this whole card?


Paulie's been talking trash the entire build up. Its no surprise Broner didnt give him any respect when it was over


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Summary:

- That fight could have went either way, 115-113 for Malignaggi or Broner. Both scorecards are plausible. 

- Broner just wasn't active enough. He'd only start fighting properly in the last 30 seconds of each round. Malignaggi neutralised Broner's activity with a great gameplan. 

- Broner isn't as good as people think he is. Broner better stay away from Garcia, Matthysse, Guerrero. 

- Broner was classless at the end. It's not Paulie's girlfriend, it's a side-piece anyway.

- Paulie really does have NO power. Imagine if he had power lol


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Malignaggi lost every round to one of the worst 'champions' in history of boxing yet he wins against brohoener? Broner needs a day job


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> and which one of those fighters you mentioned has child molestor broner beat?


I'd pick him over all 3. Specially Khan rockin that china mandible.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Other examples of the persuasiveness of bad judging 

Some fans think Marquez DID NOT convincingly beat emmanuel in the trilogy.

May-DLH SD. It was COMPETITIVE but in no way close


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lucas M beat Broner. Broner is there to be hit. And it doesnt matter where Lucas M hits Broner. It will hurt.
> And Broner doesnt has power at Welterweight. He threw everything he had at Paulie but Paulie was never hurt.
> 
> CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


THIS!
Lucas just needs to hit Broner on any part of his body and it will hurt. Hit him on the arms his arms will get weak. Hit him on the shoulder, on the body and if Lucas can land on Broners chin he will get KOed. Broner-Lucas next! BIG fight!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah, Paulie's face was a swollen mess because he didnt do anything. Broner didnt knock his head back constantly, land to the body, or force Malignaggi backwards the entire fight.
> 
> Cool story bro. You should be a Top Rank judge.


Just look at how Hatton,Khan and Cotto dealed with Paulie. Broner is going nowhere at Welterweight. He should move down where he still has some power.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Who should he fight next?


Gamboa at 135. He has no power at 147, and I think a lot of fighters would beat him easily at that weight. I still think Gamboa would beat him at 135 but at least there would be the threat of Broner's power, and the victory would do wonders for Gamboa's stock (due to the ridiculous overrating of Broner).


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Summary:
> 
> - That fight could have went either way, 115-113 for Malignaggi or Broner. Both scorecards are plausible.
> 
> ...


Shit post. Anyone who scores this fight for Paulie is an idiot. Da fuck you score pitty pat punches to a *****hs arms lol.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Broner was superclassless after the W. Even Paulie went over to say good scrap and Broner was still acting a douche. He won handily MO 8-4 but he needs to not be such a cunt,....where is his management? Was Al sleeping through this whole card?


Al Hymen will probably disown this bum after going life and death against a khan left over


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie won the first 5. He waaay out-pointed Broner. I don't see any other way to score it. 

After that, it became pretty tough. I gave 6 to Paulie, but it could have gone the other way. 

Personally, I was OK with 115-113 for Broner.


But are we talking about "bad" judging? 
115-113 for Paulie, yeah maybe. 
117-111 for Broner? That's clearly a paid-for card, not "bad judging."

--------

One should also note: Surprisingly, the Showtime announcers were CLEARLY stroking Broner's balls the whole fight. The fix was definitely in.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah, Paulie's face was a swollen mess because he didnt do anything. Broner didnt knock his head back constantly, land to the body, or force Malignaggi backwards the entire fight.
> 
> Cool story bro. You should be a Top Rank judge.


You're a fat whit boy and nobody takes you seriously. Shhhh....


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

I had it 116-112 Broner


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Paulie's been talking trash the entire build up. Its no surprise Broner didnt give him any respect when it was over


And broner hasnt? you squash it after the fight. I've had beers (underage) with guys ive stopped in the first round. if any man has dignity its what they do


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shit post. Anyone who scores this fight for Paulie is an idiot. Da fuck you score pitty pat punches to a *****hs arms lol.


It wasn't even close, but I was expecting a lot better.

God Damn, I Love Floyd.


----------



## doublesuited (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Paulie's been talking trash the entire build up. Its no surprise Broner didnt give him any respect when it was over


Broner acts like a classless dick to all his opponents.

He thinks he's the next coming of Floyd but he doesn't have 10% of the skill of Mayweather.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> The only people Broner needs to treat well are the ones who pick his opponents....the kid is going to get knocked out soon if they let him go against the best guys out there. I mean, couldn´t stop shot PAulie that basically lost to Cano ? :-(
> You know it:smile!


Every division he goes in he fightst he top guys and people still cry. It is only because people like you want him to lose, so you'll keep making excuse after excuse as he keeps winning and winning.

Cano didn't stop Paulie, so what point are you trying to make?

I'll also add Cano had Shane Mosley hurt badly twice, and I"m talking about hurt as bad as he was against Vernon forrest. Broner took less damage than Cano and beat Paulie worse than Cano.



Hatesrats said:


> Lucas sparks him


Maybe he does maybe he doesn't, would be a great fight


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

This RBR is brilliant :lol:

Paulie had the work rate but he wasn't out working broner. You need to land clean punches to actually win the fight two or three broner flurries were more effective than what paulie did for 3 mintues


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I cant even lie...I wanted Broner to get robbed lol straight up robbery and I would have laughed.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Just look at how Hatton,Khan and Cotto dealed with Paulie. Broner is going nowhere at Welterweight. He should move down where he still has some power.


Hatton beat Broner on a shit stoppage from McGirt who'll throw in the towel when his fighter gets hit. Cotto broke his jaw and still couldnt finish him and Malignaggi took 4 rounds off him. Khan was the only one who really beat down Paulie. And Khan got knocked the fuck out by fucking Danny Garcia who got beat up by Zab Judah.

Broner is easily on the level of anyone at 140-147 not named Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Let me guess, you mean Mattysee who lost to Zab Judah? :rofl Talk about overrated.


I have no doubt Matthysse or Maidana beats Broner´s static ass....with that little power Broner has ? What he would do to beat these guys ?

If I was Khan I would beg to face Broner.
I´m not being biased or something....hell, I gave 9-3 to Broner in this fight and I like Paulie a lot. I just can´t see Broner beating a legit opponent in his best days.....


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

So does Brooklyn. :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Paulie's been talking trash the entire build up. Its no surprise Broner didnt give him any respect when it was over


Both talked trash! After the fight Paulie showed respect. Normally when a fight is over fighters show respect to each other! This is what you learn! You go to the corner of you opponents and give respect to your opponent and his trainer! Still Broner was a prick after the fight! Broner gives you alot to hate him. Just sound like a proper prick.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

AND. HIS. GIRL.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It wasn't even close, but I was expecting a lot better.
> 
> God Damn, I Love Floyd.


Often imitated, never duplicated.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> man talk about zero effect. Then what effect did Paulie have... Negative impact on his punches


Neither guy had an effect on each other, the only hurtful punch in the whole fight was a left by Broner to Paulie's body. Paulie outlanded and outworked him. What Paulie said was spot on, it was a close fight that could've went either way. I had Paulie 7-5.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hatton beat Broner on a shit stoppage from McGirt who'll throw in the towel when his fighter gets hit. Cotto broke his jaw and still couldnt finish him and Malignaggi took 4 rounds off him. Khan was the only one who really beat down Paulie. And Khan got knocked the fuck out by fucking Danny Garcia who got beat up by Zab Judah.
> 
> Broner is easily on the level of anyone at 140-147 not named Floyd.


Danny Garcia would beat broner so bad his fat ass daddy would die of a cardiac arrest in the arena


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Paulie is trippin


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

We know why we dont see Broner-Mayweather because Broner would get schooled. This whole story of "he is my brother" is bullshit. Just a little excuse. Since when do they know each other? How much time do they spend together?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I had it 114-114. Lucas would annihilate Broner.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> At what point did Broner do anything? He fought in spurts and missed most of his punches, and when he did land they had zero effect on Paulie. I thought Broner was a good prospect before this fight, now I think he is destined to be B grade. Look at how Hatton, Khan and Cotto dominated and beat the shit out of Paulie. Broner needs to drop back down where he has some power, he looked very ordinary at 147.


This.

People forget that you need to be active to win the rounds. Paulie had great aggression and was landing a lot, throwing a lot of combos. Sure he has no power, but if someone with pretty good power were to do this, Broner would lose this fight.

I have known this since PDL. Broner is arguably 24-3!


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Broner won but scores like the 117 aren't necessary. Broner's a classless thug, fans pick the next fight hey? :lol: My ass papa Haymon let's that happen.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Neither guy had an effect on each other, the only hurtful punch in the whole fight was a left by Broner to Paulie's body. Paulie outlanded and outworked him. What Paulie said was spot on, it was a close fight that could've went either way. I had Paulie 7-5.


:-(


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Often imitated, never duplicated.


oh shit Wayman Manderley quote :cheers


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> I had it 114-114. Lucas would annihilate Broner.


would love to see it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> The rounds individually were close...but Broner won most of them. I cant stand the guy but lets be honest, who would you have rather have been in the ring tonight? Broner didnt feel a punch the whole fight.


I really don't like that Kellerman way of scoring "who would you have rather been?"

I'd rather be Canelo against a light puncher in Trout in Texas, but I thought Trout won the fight


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah, Paulie's face was a swollen mess because he didnt do anything. Broner didnt knock his head back constantly, land to the body, or force Malignaggi backwards the entire fight.
> 
> Cool story bro. You should be a Top Rank judge.


his face looked worse against cotto,hatton and khan.hatton actually looked slicker against paulie then broner did


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Every division he goes in he fightst he top guys and people still cry. It is only because people like you want him to lose, so you'll keep making excuse after excuse as he keeps winning and winning.
> 
> Cano didn't stop Paulie, so what point are you trying to make?
> 
> I'll also add Cano had Shane Mosley hurt badly twice, and I"m talking about hurt as bad as he was against Vernon forrest. Broner took less damage than Cano and beat Paulie worse than Cano.


Cano is awful. And even being an awful fighter he basically won a fight against this shot version of Paulie. 
How this win (a clear win) is something that good for Broner ? If a stoppage had happened, then yeah it would be impressive...
My point is simply that Broner didn´t impress nobody tonight...
He is far from being as talented as Floyd is for example......Floyd at this age would humiliate a guy like shot Paulie.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner in no way shape or form missed most of his punches, Paulie did that, throwing 14 punch fluries and hitting nothing but shoulder, forearms, and elbows, aka non-scoring areas. LOL.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you guys think Adriens kinda small for this weight?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoelstra at coaching >>>>>>> Boner at boxing


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Thing with Matthyse vs. Broner is Matthyse will have a lot of trouble landing on Broner and Broner won't have trouble landing on him.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fights like these show who can score a fight and who can't. Arms and elbows aren't scoring blows people!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shit post. Anyone who scores this fight for Paulie is an idiot. Da fuck you score pitty pat punches to a *****hs arms lol.


From a guy that thinks he's black when he's actually white, who will suck Mayweather and Broner's cock together.

Like I said before, I believe the fight could have went to Broner too, 115-113, but also for Malignaggi 115-113.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 115-113 Broner, After 6 most of Paulie's punches became slaps


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner landed 30 more punches than Malignaggi, he did not out land him


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

this broner kid sucks so bad even Bertoe would knock him out


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I really don't like that Kellerman way of scoring "who would you have rather been?"
> 
> I'd rather be Canelo against a light puncher in Trout in Texas, but I thought Trout won the fight


Trout didnt win that cmon...be honest, it was competitive but trout was amazingly innaccurate for a fighter of his level. Power matters in scoring...if one dude is getting his head snapped back the whole fight it makes a difference.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> Haven't seen one person demand a KO from Broner. Although he could have with ease. that said he has to do something. It isn't like he was in there with a dangerous guy. Paulie couldn't knock my ass out man.


Don't take this the wrong way, but you see to have a very unfounded and unrealistically high rating if Broner. Firstly you say you think that he could be second only to Floyd if he wanted to when he's done nothing at all to show he's on that level (if anything he's shown that he's faaaar from it). An old, past prime Paulie is his best opponent who he looked poor against. Not to mention his highly disputable win against Ponce De Leon. The second best fighter on the planet doesn't do that.

And then you say you think he could have stopped Paulie if he wanted to, despite never looking like hurting him. If he could have stopped him he would've - but he didn't have the power, timing, punch selection or combination punching to even come close to do it. He didn't just decide to go in there and slack against Paulie in the biggest fight if his career - he went in there and fought the best he knows how.

Some people seem to have this idea of Broner as an elite level fighter, and then work backwards making justifications as to why he isn't displaying that in fights (he chose not to, Paulie couldn't trouble him etc) instead of watching his fights and THEN working forwards to make an assessment of his ability.

Basically people need to use their eyes instead of just believing the hype.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner should've been disqualified for kneeing Paulie in the balls.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

HIS BELT.

AND.

HIS GIRL.

:bronesgoat


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I had it 115-113 Broner, After 6 most of Paulie's punches became slaps


how did you give Paulie five rounds? I'm not even confident in giving him a fourth round, and I was trying to find rounds to give him


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> From a guy that thinks he's black when he's actually white, who will suck Mayweather and Broner's cock together.
> 
> Like I said before, I believe the fight could have went to Broner too, 115-113, but also for Malignaggi 115-113.


Add to that any Black boxers cock lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Cano is awful. And even being an awful fighter he basically won a fight against this shot version of Paulie.
> How this win (a clear win) is something that good for Broner ? If a stoppage had happened, then yeah it would be impressive...
> My point is simply that Broner didn´t impress nobody tonight...
> He is far from being as talented as Floyd is for example......Floyd at this age would humiliate a guy like shot Paulie.


Who has stopped Paulie outside of Khan recently, and that was more accumlation than damage.

You bring up Cano, who is awful and lost a decision (even though I had him winning by 1 -2 pts) to Broner who abolutely dominated and had his way with Paulie and for some reason you think it actually makes a point. LOL

Broner didn't impress his haters because they hate him, he moved up to 147, beat a belt holder in a dominate fashion after skipping a divsion and he gets hate still. To haters it will never be enough and when he loses even if he wins titles in 5 divisions, he'll always have someone saying oh I told you he wasn't good and etc.

Shit is transparent. Just be open with the hate.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Relentless said:


> this broner kid sucks so bad even Bertoe would knock him out


You know what ? I agree. Broner would be perfect for Berto.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner was never knocking Paulie out. It amazes me how many people thought that. Paulie is granite


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Paulie won the first 5. He waaay out-pointed Broner. I don't see any other way to score it.
> 
> After that, it became pretty tough. I gave 6 to Paulie, but it could have gone the other way.
> 
> ...


no dude, it isn't. I had it 8-4 giving Paulie the 12th. The first 3 rounds Paulie wasn't effective, Broner didn't do shit so you had to give them to Paulie. Afther that Broner started landing some, not alot but some and given how inefective Paulie's punches were I was giving the rounds to Broner. It was almost to the point where if Broner landed one shot it was more effective than all of Paulies work throughout the round. thats how ineffective he is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Trout didnt win that cmon...be honest, it was competitive but trout was amazingly innaccurate for a fighter of his level. Power matters in scoring...if one dude is getting his head snapped back the whole fight it makes a difference.


yeah Trout was inaccruate and didn't punch hard, but Canelo isn't going to win a round because he's moving his head against the ropes and throwing one punch every 30 seconds while Trout is letting his hands go the entire time.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Broner should've been disqualified for kneeing Paulie in the balls.


A point deduction would have been enough but that didnt happen. Broner gives you everything to hate him. Does he even has real fans?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner was never knocking Paulie out. It amazes me how many people thought that. Paulie is granite


But Paulie was not even hurt in there. I think we can agree that Broners power is not that great.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner was superclassless after the W. Even Paulie went over to say good scrap and Broner was still acting a douche. He won handily MO 8-4 but he needs to not be such a cunt,....where is his management? Was Al sleeping through this whole card?


I agree with this...no doubt Broner was a complete *** tonight, but clearly beat Paulie's ass. It's crazy as fuck to me how anybody could/would give that fight to Paulie.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Trout was inaccruate and didn't punch hard, but Canelo isn't going to win a round because he's moving his head against the ropes and throwing one punch every 30 seconds while Trout is letting his hands go the entire time.


Idk...I agree Canelos stamina sucks and thats gonna end up biting him in the ass, but Trout didnt do enough IMO..he was hitting air. Paulie won some rounds because even though he hit like a kid, he was def making alot of contact so you gotta give some credit.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Broner was never knocking Paulie out. It amazes me how many people thought that. Paulie is granite


You were right.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I have known this since PDL. Broner is arguably 24-3!


...atsch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I agree with this...no doubt Broner was a complete *** tonight, but clearly beat Paulie's ass. It's crazy as fuck to me how anybody could/would give that fight to Paulie.


I gave Paulie 4 rounds. It was a pretty close fight. But I agree having Paulie winning by two rounds is too much.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

And that's why I didn't put more than 100 on the under


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I will mentally register this fight as a draw because it could have gone either way against the past prime version of Magic Man.

Therefore, Broner's current professional record stands at

*24-2-1*


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I agree with this...no doubt Broner was a complete *** tonight, but clearly beat Paulie's ass. It's crazy as fuck to me how anybody could/would give that fight to Paulie.


You shouldn't talk the mad shit Paulie was talking and think everyone is going to be cool Paulie got personal with some shit and apparantly Broner took offense and let him know that shit isn't over.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> You know what ? I agree. Broner would be perfect for Berto.


Berto would get KO'd badly. 
I bet if they did fight, you and others would then say he was damaged goods and was a cherry pick since he was coming off two loses to Guerrero and Ortiz.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

*Broner = Certified G*

23 years of age, 3 division champ.

Good fight Paulie gave hi. Some good experience tonight. Outstanding performance by Broner..

Being the G that Broner is, he gonna let the fans pick his next opponent, so those claiming that he's a cherry picker can stfu.

Things I didn't like tonight:

Although it's usually hilarious seeing paulie get clowned, I felt Broner was outta line with that comment @ the end. They already gave eachother props. Leave it at that.

Also didn't like that BS split decision, and paulie bitching and being a drama queen going along with it.

And :rofl I think Paulie just lost his job (along with his belt/girl :smile)


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I will mentally register this fight as a draw because it could have gone either way against the past prime version of Magic Man.
> 
> Therefore, Broner's current professional record stands at
> 
> *24-2-1*


inside the mind of a retard.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe Broner is acting like that because he wants a rematch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> But Paulie was not even hurt in there. I think we can agree that Broners power is not that great.


No it's not ....having said that he'd rip guys like Maidana badly. Who knows what goes on in camp since he seems to mess about a bit but Maidana I feel would be stopped.



Reppin501 said:


> I agree with this...no doubt Broner was a complete *** tonight, but clearly beat Paulie's ass. It's crazy as fuck to me how anybody could/would give that fight to Paulie.


Yeah, very weird. Broner took the fight personally...apparently he takes all fights personally in an interview


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Even Paulie doesn't want a rematch, he knows he lost.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> HIS BELT.
> 
> AND.
> 
> ...


paulie's career played out like jheri curl...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Weird to think that the guy was a 130lber just a year ago


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Broner stinks. He's the biggest hype job in world boxing.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

if doc is gasnelo then cellie is ab


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Who has stopped Paulie outside of Khan recently, and that was more accumlation than damage.
> 
> You bring up Cano, who is awful and lost a decision (even though I had him winning by 1 -2 pts) to Broner who abolutely dominated and had his way with Paulie and for some reason you think it actually makes a point. LOL
> 
> ...


Dominate fasion? I had it a draw & I don't dislike Broner, I just know he's seriously overrated.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> And that's why I didn't put more than 100 on the under


Told you :nono


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> inside the mind of a retard.


You haven't watched Ponce De Leon or Quintero fight so fuck off. You wouldn't say 'mind of retard' if you actually watched the fight.

Broner asked who shall he fight next?

Guerrero, Matthysse, Garcia..sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> 23 years of age, 3 division champ.
> 
> Good fight Paulie gave hi. Some good experience tonight. Outstanding performance by Broner..
> 
> ...


As much as I hate Broner...Paulie did just lose his job, and embaressed himself.

When Broner said that about his girl at the end he should have just said "Hows my dick taste" or the regular "enjoy my sloppy seconds" stuff,and at least left with some pride. He made himself look bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashikaga said:


> Dominate fasion? I had it a draw & I don't dislike Broner, I just know he's seriously overrated.


You don't know how to score fights if you had a draw or scored it in favor of Paulie.

There are certain areas that are scoring areas in boxing, arms, forearms, and elbows and shoulders aren't scoring areas. That is the only place Paulie was landing.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you see to have a very unfounded and unrealistically high rating if Broner. Firstly you say you think that he could be second only to Floyd if he wanted to when he's done nothing at all to show he's on that level (if anything he's shown that he's faaaar from it). An old, past prime Paulie is his best opponent who he looked poor against. Not to mention his highly disputable win against Ponce De Leon. The second best fighter on the planet doesn't do that.
> 
> And then you say you think he could have stopped Paulie if he wanted to, despite never looking like hurting him. If he could have stopped him he would've - but he didn't have the power, timing, punch selection or combination punching to even come close to do it. He didn't just decide to go in there and slack against Paulie in the biggest fight if his career - he went in there and fought the best he knows how.
> 
> ...


In all seriousness Shaun, what was "poor" about his performance? Because he didnt stop him?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think we're going to have a good laugh when they announce Broner's next opponent. And then another good laugh when his fanboys try and justify why it's the best fight out there for him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No it's not ....having said that he'd rip guys like Maidana badly. Who knows what goes on in camp since he seems to mess about a bit but Maidana I feel would be stopped.


I agree, I think he beats Maidana.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

If you're extolling Broner for winning trinkets in 3 divisions, never again should you bitch about Pactards going on about him being an 8 division champion.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> In all seriousness Shaun, what was "poor" about his performance? Because he didnt stop him?


He didn't lose that is why it is poor.


----------



## MANIAC310 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck Broner and all of his fans


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

*Lets stop hatin...Broner dominated Paulie*

Ill give the rd to Broner landing 2 hard head snapping punches over Paulies 20 pitty pat partially landing body punches.

Now i like Paulie and was rooting for him. But to give him more than 4 rds is just non sense. I love body punches but Paulies shots were completely ineffective. He couldnt even land the jab up top till late in the fight.

Effective punches and aggression, underrated defense from Broner in this fight. Broner didnt look amazing but in no way does this fight tell us that hes overrated. Hes no Mayweather obviously so lets drop that stupid comparison. He beat a veteran fighter and titlist in Paulie completely unmarked in his first attempt at 147. He did what he had to do. I dont like the guy like many of you but lets not be biased cuz of that and give Broner his props. Job well done.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

*The Persuasiveness of Posturing and Previously Displayed Power*

Do fighters like Broner get given close rounds just because of body language/posturing? 
Broner did almost nothing in some rounds other than plod around and miss wild punches yet there are some people who think he won nearly every round.
Paulie clearly outlanded Broner, and Broner clearly couldn't hurt Paulie or land more than one punch at a time (usually that poking straight right). Broner obviously doesn't have power at 147, when he landed flush shots on Paulie they didn't have any effect at all, Paulie just kept punching as if they never happened.
So if Paulie is landing and not hurting Broner, and Broner is landing and not hurting Paulie, how can we as observers say what the harder punch is? Paulie isn't a puncher but Broner moved up two divisions to his more natural weight division and he showed no signs of having any power. So why do fans claim that Broner was doing all this damage?
Amir Khan beat the shit out of Paulie and stopped him, and yet apparently super skilled heavy hitter Broner arguably lost and never had Paulie in any trouble?
From my unbiased point of view (I don't like either fighter) I had Paulie winning 7-5. I thought Broner was an exciting prospect who had shown signs of being B grade previously, and potentially elite at other times. I'm now quite comfortable with the view point that he's not actually that good. I'd like to see him move back down where he has shown some power and take on the likes of Gamboa.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

How the hell is that G?
TRIPLE H RAN STEVE AUSTIN OVER WITH A CAR BACK IN 2000.
So Austin couldn't complete.
!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I took your belt and your girl. 

LOL

Broner said "No New Friends" LOL


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I can only assume you're illiterate and mean goverrated.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> 23 years of age, 3 division champ.


Beaten one top 5 fighter in his career. He is the poorest three weight champion in history.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

where have you been mofo?

It was too competitive for me to call it dominant


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You don't know how to score fights if you had a draw or scored it in favor of Paulie.
> 
> There are certain areas that are scoring areas in boxing, arms, forearms, and elbows and shoulders aren't scoring areas. That is the only place Paulie was landing.


How many rounds did you give Paulie?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> In all seriousness Shaun, what was "poor" about his performance? Because he didnt stop him?


It was poor for the hype he receives. Berto could even probably beat Broner. Broner is making HUGE money because of the hype and there are better fighters out there who are getting less.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I agree, I think he beats Maidana.


Easily. This shit would close down if Chino dropped him though :ibutt


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> man talk about zero effect. Then what effect did Paulie have... Negative impact on his punches


They must of had some impact because Broner barely got off. Llanding dozens of lighter punches a round is still better then one or two or none at all , which is what Broner spent the majority of fight doing. Paulie _heavily_ outworked him - he straight up outboxed him the first half or so. There's no way you could have Broner winning more then one or two of the first 7 rounds. Broner didn't pick it up until late,even then he was getting outworked most of the time.. You have to land punches in boxing. Looking like a punchbag and getting off once or twice a round and failing to hurt your opponent doesn't earn you the round .

115-113 Paulie. Draw at best for Broner.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto would get KO'd badly.
> I bet if they did fight, you and others would then say he was damaged goods and was a cherry pick since he was coming off two loses to Guerrero and Ortiz.


I wouldn´t say that, bama ! lol
I like some fighters (like Matthysse, Ward, etc) and dislike others (like Broner).....and that´s normal. 
But I don´t make the picks based on that... I said before the fight that I thought Broner would win tonight (no stoppage though !), I was acting more confident today.....but I never picked Paulie to_ win_. Like everyone, that´s why this win is not impressive, who picked Paulie ??

Now Berto is a better fighter than Paulie....no doubt in my mind that he would be much tougher than Paulie. And yeah, I would pick Berto.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How bout Boner vs. Bradley (hypothetically)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Idk...I agree Canelos stamina sucks and thats gonna end up biting him in the ass, but Trout didnt do enough IMO..he was hitting air. Paulie won some rounds because even though he hit like a kid, he was def making alot of contact so you gotta give some credit.


I feel yeah. I'm not trying to argue about Trout/Canelo. I was just giving an example of why I don't like that way of judging


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

poorface said:


> If you're extolling Broner for winning trinkets in 3 divisions, never again should you bitch about Pactards going on about him being an 8 division champion.


Was this a catchweit? Did paulie not legitimately win his title?

Stfu


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Ill give the rd to Broner landing 2 hard head snapping punches over Paulies 20 pitty pat partially landing body punches.
> 
> Now i like Paulie and was rooting for him. But to give him more than 4 rds is just non sense. I love body punches but Paulies shots were completely ineffective. He couldnt even land the jab up top till late in the fight.
> 
> Effective punches and aggression, underrated defense from Broner in this fight. Broner didnt look amazing but in no way does this fight tell us that hes overrated. Hes no Mayweather obviously so lets drop that stupid comparison. He beat a veteran fighter and titlist in Paulie completely unmarked in his first attempt at 147. He did what he had to do. I dont like the guy like many of you but lets not be biased cuz of that and give Broner his props. Job well done.


Amir Khan and Ricky Hatton beat better versions of Paulie in far, far better fashions.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> How many rounds did you give Paulie?


None, in no rounds did Paulie cleanly outland Broner and in no time did what he land equal up to the punches that Broner landed.
There is a reason Paulie slowed down and stopped throwing after the 3rd and it isn't because he just got tired.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You don't know how to score fights if you had a draw or scored it in favor of Paulie.
> 
> There are certain areas that are scoring areas in boxing, arms, forearms, and elbows and shoulders aren't scoring areas. That is the only place Paulie was landing.


Bullshit. Another gift for the cherry picking hype job. He'll be exposed the minute he fights a puncher. He's a bum, Paulie schooled him in the first 4.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner was superclassless after the W. Even Paulie went over to say good scrap and Broner was still acting a douche. He won handily MO 8-4 but he needs to not be such a cunt,....where is his management? Was Al sleeping through this whole card?


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> How bout Boner vs. Bradley (hypothetically)


Id love it and would favour Bradley UD


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> How bout Boner vs. Bradley (hypothetically)


Not sure how good Bradley is after his fight with Provodnikov...with anybody.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You cant score a fight. good to know. No round for Paulie good stuff.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Haters feeling sick tonight. LOL


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

funny post fight interviews.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had the fight 115-113 for Broner but I don't see how Paulie won the fight unless you score fights solely on activity.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

In victory, Broner revealed areas in his game in need of refinement. He showed far too much respect to Paulie, I thought. Much of his pressure was ineffective pot-shoting. He would have been well advised to throw more with Pauile rather than waiting for Paulie to stop his assaults. Broner was simply too patient and too defensive against a guy with substandard power.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner swept most of the rounds. Some have it too close an some have it way too lopsided in favor of broner. People sayin he won all 12 lol... Wasnt dominant at all honestly


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Aint gonna be posting here for a minute. So I'll leave u with this..

Broner a G. Keep praying for that L to show up on his record. Deal with it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

AND HIS GIRL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Haters feeling sick tonight. LOL


:yep hella sick


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner even fought quit passive against Paulie. How many punches and risks will he take against a huge puncher?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Amir Khan and Ricky Hatton beat better versions of Paulie in far, far better fashions.


:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well good night folks.
It was a fun RBR and can't wait for the next one.



Ashikaga said:


> Bullshit. Another gift for the cherry picking hype job. He'll be exposed the minute he fights a puncher. He's a bum, Paulie schooled him in the first 4.


LOL. Paulie schooled him eating those hard jabs and right hands while landing nothing clean except to Broner's arms, shoulder, forearm, and shoulders while being walked down. LOL


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sweethome_Bama*
> 
> You don't know how to score fights if you had a draw or scored it in favor of Paulie.
> 
> There are certain areas that are scoring areas in boxing, arms, forearms, and elbows and shoulders aren't scoring areas. That is the only place Paulie was landing.


Punches landed to the ribs, belly, chest and up that's scoring punches. And landed punches are better then none. Paulie was landing plenty . If you think he was just hitting elbows your blind.

What exactly was Broner doing? Taking dozens of shots per round, missing most of his punches and landing a couple of times - that doesn't convincingly earn you the round.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The thing is: win a decision against a shot Paulie is not impressive. Nobody can say it is....
We´ll see how Broner looks when he faces the main guys out there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

But he acted like such a cunt...Broner was superclassless after the W. Even Paulie went over to say good scrap and Broner was still acting a douche. He won handily MO 8-4 but he needs to not be such a cunt,....where is his management? Was Al sleeping through this whole card?

Still #TT but he needs just SMALL slap


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well good night folks.
> It was a fun RBR and can't wait for the next one.
> 
> LOL. Paulie schooled him eating those hard jabs and right hands while landing nothing clean except to Broner's arms, shoulder, forearm, and shoulders while being walked down. LOL


Broner did nothing. Landed a few shots while eating body shots for the first 4. For every 1 punch Broner landed, Paulie landed 10 to the body.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Aint gonna be posting here for a minute. So I'll leave u with this..
> 
> Broner a G. *Keep praying for that L to show up on his record*. Deal with it.


No need to pray, you're kidding yourself if you don't know it's coming.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> Shots landed to the ribs, belly, chest and up that's scoring punches. And landed punches are better then none. Paulie was landed plenty . If you think he was just hitting elbows your full of shit.
> 
> What exactly was Broner doing? Taking shots, missing most of his punches and landing a couple of times - that doesn't convincingly earn you the round.


They didn't land.
Broner was landing stiff jabs, counter right hands, left hooks to the body and the head. rgiht uppercuts. Hard rights to the body and more importantly not getting hit cleanly at all.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> They must of had some impact because Broner barely got off. Llanding dozens of lighter punches a round is still better then one or two or none at all , which is what Broner spent the majority of fight doing. Paulie _heavily_ outworked him - he straight up outboxed him the first half or so. There's no way you could have Broner winning more then one or two of the first 7 rounds. Broner didn't pick it up until late,even then he was getting outworked most of the time.. You have to land punches in boxing. Looking like a punchbag and getting off once or twice a round and failing to hurt your opponent doesn't earn you the round .
> 
> 115-113 Paulie. Draw at best for Broner.


He started landing in the 4th, when I started giving him rounds. Most of Paulies shit wasn't landing either so it wasn't effective aggression, it was just moving your hands for the sake of moving them. I score that until the other guy becomes effective, at which piont ineffective aggression doens't win you rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> The thing is: win a decision against a shot Paulie is not impressive. Nobody can say it is....
> We´ll see how Broner looks when he faces the main guys out there.


So the only impressive thing Broner could have done was jump up 2 divsions and knock him out. That is it. LOL


----------



## Bummy Davis (Jun 6, 2013)

The announcers were horrible, I had Paulie ahead at 7-5 but some rounds were close. Broner landed the harder shots but Paulie outworked him in the 1st half of the fight and had a few strong rounds towards the end where he landed more punches but in my opinion a close fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where have you been mofo?
> 
> It was too competitive for me to call it dominant


Just enjoying life with the familia u know.

I disnt think it was that competitive. Paulie got some of the early rds and i wasnt counting on him in those last 4 to start landing some leather. But it was more of the same, nothing really effective in which i felt Broner clearly won an easy fight. Paulie stuck to the game-plan and its no surprise he made it the distance.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Was this a catchweit? Did paulie not legitimately win his title?
> Stfu


Cano beat Paulie... I've said this months ago!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> In all seriousness Shaun, what was "poor" about his performance? Because he didnt stop him?


Not because he didn't stop him, although that is a result of his underwhelming performance. I felt it was a pretty poor performance because he was inactive, innacurate, flat footed, only threw single shots and generally was in a competitive fight with a guy who has seen much better days and who we've seen beaten in far more convincing fashion by a number of other fighters.

It wasn't awful, and he won the fight by several rounds but I just don't think it was that great of a performance. I don't think that's an unfair assessment.


----------



## Longhhorn71 (May 23, 2013)

*Broner vs Sugar Ray Leonard*

Based on the Showtime commentators, Broner would chase SRL down, and
take him out in 6 rounds.

He is that good.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I expected more because I felt Broner was on a big surge and was facing a guy who can't crack an egg. I realize PM has a good chin but I didn't think it was that great considering he was stopped by Khan (who I feel has overrated power). Decent performance by Broner. Nothing more, nothing less. On a side note, Paulie owned the mic during post fight interview. Everyone here is making threads defending and glorifying Broner but Paulie was not only game but unlike immature Broner he didn't need to trash talk after the fight and spoke up about the bullshit that exists in boxing - something most people don't have balls to do in front of the camera. Even if you don't believe it was a close fight, he is still speaking the truth about bad judging that happens in general.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So the only impressive thing Broner could have done was jump up 2 divsions and knock him out. That is it. LOL


Yes, that is it. Khan, Hatton and Cotto all stopped better versions of Malignaggi. The new Floyd wins a SD :lol:

#BertoMkII


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not saying Broner is "this or that", but the bottom line is tonight he beat Paulie's ass. Who else could/would he beat...I don't know, but those of you so ignorantly denying the kids skills, need to prepare to be disappointed for a long time. There aren't many guys who are gonna beat this dude, like it or not. The thing about Broner is he's 23, and not even in his physical prime...he also has plenty of room to grow mentally (obviously), and I believe he has the ability to rise to the level of most anybody he'll face.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

He beats SRL, Duran & Hearns in the same night.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cunt KO @Longhhorn71


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:rofl:lol:


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You haven't watched Ponce De Leon or Quintero fight so fuck off. You wouldn't say 'mind of retard' if you actually watched the fight.
> 
> Broner asked who shall he fight next?
> 
> Guerrero, Matthysse, Garcia..sounds like a good idea to me.


I watched both. Quintero fight was closer than the PDL fight, IMO. Broner still won both. History agrees with me. Stay retarded, you cunt.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Was this a catchweit? Did paulie not legitimately win his title?
> 
> Stfu


you can't deny that de marco, malignaggi and...whoever the fuck that first guy was is a pretty weak resume :yep


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They didn't land.
> Broner was landing stiff jabs, counter right hands, left hooks to the body and the head. rgiht uppercuts. Hard rights to the body and more importantly not getting hit cleanly at all.


Then you need to rewatch the fight. Pauli'e was jabbing his chest all night , landing to his belly / ribs. Those are scoring punches. All these shots you mention from broner came a few times a round at best and they failed to hurt Paulie. He barely got off for the first half of the fight. Shit Paulie was making him miss most of his shots.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

De Marco was the best fighter at 135 coming off a come from behind ko over MR. Linares who was considered the cream of the crop in teh division. DeMarco 1 round blitzed Molina, and Broner beats him down terrible and makes them throw in the towel and all of a sudden he is no one. LOL

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> Then you need to rewatch the fight. Pauli'e was jabbing his chest all night , landing to his belly / ribs. Those are scoring punches. All these shots you mention from broner came a few times a round at best and they failed to hurt Paulie. He barely got off for the first half of the fight. Shit Paulie was making him miss most of his shots.


Except he wasn't and when he did he ate stiffer jabs and right hands from Broner. LOL.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Yes, that is it. Khan, Hatton and Cotto all stopped better versions of Malignaggi. The new Floyd wins a SD :lol:
> 
> #BertoMkII


We're those guys 23 and moving up 2 divisions to face him? Hell he had just moved up a division the fight before Paulie. Broner has plenty of room to improve but the bottom line is the kid isn't the "new Mayweather" he's the first Broner, that's that.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> I watched both. Quintero fight was closer than the PDL fight, IMO. Broner still won both. History agrees with me. Stay retarded, you cunt.


Cute. You're the minority that has his ass open for Broner.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Except he wasn't and when he did he ate stiffer jabs and right hands from Broner. LOL.


Ok you gave Broner every round of the fight, I can't take you seriously.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> De Marco was the best fighter at 135 coming off a come from behind ko over MR. Linares who was considered the cream of the crop in teh division. DeMarco 1 round blitzed Molina, and Broner beats him down terrible and makes them throw in the towel and all of a sudden he is no one. LOL
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


That's because Demarco is a shit champion..I probably rate Baldomir as a more worthy champ.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

120-108 to the black guy.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone think Al Haymon will press charges against Paulie for slander???


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> De Marco was the best fighter at 135 coming off a come from behind ko over MR. Linares who was considered the cream of the crop in teh division. DeMarco 1 round blitzed Molina, and Broner beats him down terrible and makes them throw in the towel and all of a sudden he is no one. LOL
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Eh I don't hate Broner.

But 1st round KO loss Linares was the cream of the crop? According to what rankings? Cause if that was the consensus boxing really has fallen :yep


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

IB's RBR's are far supperior and less bias


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> We're those guys 23 and moving up 2 divisions to face him? Hell he had just moved up a division the fight before Paulie. Broner has plenty of room to improve but the bottom line is the kid isn't the "new Mayweather" he's the first Broner, that's that.


Broner was a weight cutter throughout his whole career. Cotto stopped him either way. Hatton was a natural 140lber and Khan was a GREEN fighter with little power at 140.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

115-113 Malignaggi. Close fight though, I wanted a Draw personally.

I guess the "You gotta take the belt away from the champion" applies to some fighters, because I did not see Broner taking the belt away from Malignaggi, and on top of that he didn't fight like anything near a 11-1 favorite.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

I took Showtime off after the scores were announced. Can some one tell me what did Broner say and what did Malignaggi say? My friend told me Broner said "I took his belt and his girl". Classless from Broner even after a fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

.he's ascending in his career. please save that "resume" nonsense.

so many matchups no one can go wrong...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Then you need to rewatch the fight. Pauli'e was jabbing his chest all night , landing to his belly / ribs. Those are scoring punches. All these shots you mention from broner came a few times a round at best and they failed to hurt Paulie. He barely got off for the first half of the fight. Shit Paulie was making him miss most of his shots.


Dude stop, you sound like a dumbass, if you want to say you don't like the kid fine...but Paulie didnt win the God Damn fight and it really wasn't that close. Why are you immediately trying to ruin any credibility you may have gained in the new board?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So the only impressive thing Broner could have done was jump up 2 divsions and knock him out. That is it. LOL


Yes.
Or face better opponents...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Then you need to rewatch the fight. Pauli'e was jabbing his chest all night , landing to his belly / ribs. Those are scoring punches. All these shots you mention from broner came a few times a round at best and they failed to hurt Paulie. He barely got off for the first half of the fight. Shit Paulie was making him miss most of his shots.


This is completely true.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

All the rounds people are gaving to Paulie were close.......many of the Broner rounds were close too but not all of them.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Sweethome_Bama is the worst poster of all time :rofl


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner won the fight no doubt about it... 
The 117-111 score is what pissed everyone off.
(End of tho, AB landed the most effective shots)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Yes.
> Or face better opponents...


So he moves up to 147 dominates Paulie taking a title and that isn't enough in your first fight moving up. No he has to knock him out, something no one has done to get props. LOL

#hatersgonnaalwayshate.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

And his girl.:rofl Oh my gawd I'm dying.:rofl


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> *We're* those guys 23 and moving up 2 divisions to face him? Hell he had just moved up a division the fight before Paulie. Broner has plenty of room to improve but the bottom line is the kid isn't the "new Mayweather" he's the first Broner, that's that.


We're, Were or Where?

He hadn't just moved up a division, he had had three fights at lightweight before Malignaggi.

He does have plenty of room to improve considering he isn't elite or even top 5 in his division.

I agree he is the first Adrien Broner as he could never achieve what Floyd has and will do in the sport.

Credit to a guy who moved up two divisions and beat a guy who might have been top ten. Don't forget that he weighed in (and is bigger) than the guy he beat.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pabby said:


> And his girl.:rofl Oh my gawd I'm dying.:rofl


Can you photoshop these pics together

















Make the caption say, "Your belt and your girl"


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So he moves up to 147 dominates Paulie taking a title and that isn't enough in your first fight moving up. No he has to knock him out, something no one has done to get props. LOL
> 
> #hatersgonnaalwayshate.


Domination means there is no dispute, if Broner beat Paulie like Mitchell beat Banks no would complain, but he didn't. If he dominated Paulie there would be argument. It was an extremely close fight, I had it a draw, if he won it was razor thin.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So he moves up to 147 dominates Paulie taking a title and that isn't enough in your first fight moving up. No he has to knock him out, something no one has done to get props. LOL
> 
> #hatersgonnaalwayshate.


:lol: Berto would beat Broner´s ass.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got in from the fight, I thought it was close, some of the crap written on this rbr over the last couple of pages is ridiculous and quite frankly completely untrue (Bama I'm looking at you)
I'll do a write up of the event tomorrow.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So he moves up to 147 dominates Paulie taking a title and that isn't enough in your first fight moving up. No he has to knock him out, something no one has done to get props. LOL
> 
> #hatersgonnaalwayshate.


Jesus...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> :lol: Berto would beat Broner´s ass.


I'll bet against that.



rocky1 said:


> Just got in from the fight, I thought it was close, some of the crap written on this rbr over the last couple of pages is ridiculous and quite frankly completely untrue (Bama I'm looking at you)
> I'll do a write up of the event tomorrow.


Not untrue at all that is what I saw. If you don't agree fine write up from your perspective, won't change my view any but we all benefit from knowing different view points.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to sit down to watch the fight closely again later and give reasons for each round. I will be completely sure of it this time. It could mean Broner's real record is either........25-2, 24-2-1 or 24-3


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lilo said:


> We're, Were or Where?
> 
> He hadn't just moved up a division, he had had three fights at lightweight before Malignaggi.
> 
> ...


Man shut your nobody ass up...fucking "we're, were, where", really? Fuck outta my face...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's the funniset thing from the whole mess:

Broner (the classless cunt) insults Paulie by saying he took both his belt and his girl.

- But then Paulie tells him, "don't talk about my sidepiece."


"Sidepiece?" :rolleyes - You think Paulie's girl found that flattering?




too funny ......


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm going to sit down to watch the fight closely again later and give reasons for each round. I will be completely sure of it this time. It could mean Broner's real record is either........25-2, 24-2-1 or 24-3


Cool do that, but for the record, NOBODY gives a fuck what you think or what imaginary record you append etc etc.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Here's the funniset thing from the whole mess:
> 
> Broner (the classless cunt) insults Paulie by saying he took both his belt and his girl.
> 
> ...


Paulie was beating her , according to her that is why they broke it off.
I doubt she was his side piece she was ringside at the Cano fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Cool do that, but for the record, NOBODY gives a fuck what you think or what imaginary record you append etc etc.


Well I'm not exactly going to create a big ass thread about it. I'll make it a neat post and it's really for myself as I want to be sure. There is uncertainty here atm. You're posting here on this thread to also see how others see the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Some real real spastics here.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Man shut your nobody ass up...fucking "we're, were, where", really? Fuck outta my face...


Are you Chris Tucker by any chance?

Did you not want to respond to any of the other points?

Owned.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner haters sick to their stomach. Arguing on a message board isn't gonna get your money back.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

:verysad


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

The fuck u move my thread for?


----------



## des3995 (Jun 4, 2013)

At least things are more sane here. 

Other places are getting silly with the Paulie was robbed stuff.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

"I left with his belt and his girl!" Broner @*paris3282*


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> 
> Broner lans heavy counter right. Double jab from Broner. Hard right and left hands from Broner walking him. down. left hook from Broner. pualie jabbing and flurrying but not landing clean. Two rights from Broner hard coutnere right againn. Hard left to body of Paulie. Hard counter right from Paulie stiff jab left hand from Broner. lead right from Broner. hard right and left to body of Paulie Double left and right from Broner. Double lef again. Coutner right from Broner. Counter right again. Lead rigth and right to the body. coutner left left and rgith from Broner..
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nah man.... :verysad


 If Broner gets use to WW u dont see him beating Maidana? Broner will let off combos on that boy touch him on that soft gut. Mattyssee would be a problem even Guerrera with his workrate


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Here's the funniset thing from the whole mess:
> 
> Broner (the classless cunt) insults Paulie by saying he took both his belt and his girl.
> 
> ...


She doesn't care, she's with a guy who had a girlfriend, sticks his tongue in herpes infested snatch, then blatantly, not just tonight, but the entire time, clearly uses her as a bargaining chip.

When she gets dumped by Broner she will be standing outside gyms flashing her used up meat curtains looking for more hand outs. Don't be surprised if she lets her on a mustache grow in & ends up on DLHs arm.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

broner is the one thats butthurt, after the fight he looked lost because shit didnt go the way he wanted. he knocks out little ass reese n gives him praises. he couldnt knock paulie out an his feelings got hurt so he had to talk shit. keep eatin groupie pussy thats been beat up by every dude in the city


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> broner is the one thats butthurt, after the fight he looked lost because shit didnt go the way he wanted. he knocks out little ass reese n gives him praises. he couldnt knock paulie out an his feelings got hurt so he had to talk shit. keep eatin groupie pussy thats been beat up by every dude in the city


Still pulling better bitches than you and you mad.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> The fuck u move my thread for?


it was @Pabby but I can answer for him

Your thread was shit and pointless.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> broner is the one thats butthurt, after the fight he looked lost because shit didnt go the way he wanted. he knocks out little ass reese n gives him praises. he couldnt knock paulie out an his feelings got hurt so he had to talk shit. keep eatin groupie pussy thats been beat up by every dude in the city


He didn't give Rees praise, in the post fight interview he acted like he didn't remember his name.

It's like this, he tries to impersonate Floyd, but Floyds persona is fake. Floyd is actually quite humble, he's a money grabbing bastard, wants you believe he's the best, so acts like it, but everyone who knows Floyd personally says he's nothing like his boxing persona, after shit has went down he's always gracious. Broner doesn't get that, he's just a dick all the time.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

you dont know what type of bitches i pulled now do you... an i damn sure dont trick. but this aint about me dummy


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Still pulling better bitches than you and you mad.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone notice Floyds class? Gonna miss the old trash talking Floyd, lol he reminds me of my father now


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> you dont know what type of bitches i pulled now do you... an i damn sure dont trick. but this aint about me dummy


Another NewYork fighter got twerked, stop cryin


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> "I left with his belt and his girl!" Broner @*paris3282*


He is lame as hell. That girl is nothing to brag about.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Anyone think Al Haymon will press charges against Paulie for slander???


You can't charge anyone for slander, only the state can charge people, you can sue for slander. Secondly, Al Haymon doesn't give a shit about Paulie's accusations but Tom Schreck might. He said Schreck was a corrupt(not incompetent, but corrupt) judge and that is very big, similar to the Juanma Lopez accusations about the ref, and I would not be surprised at all to hear NYSAC ban him for a 9 months to a year over that. Its one thing to say a guy isn't good at his job, its another to say he is taking bribes and actively changing rightful outcomes of fights because you're butthurt that he didn't give you credit for weak arm punches.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

So Bama had Broner winning 12 rounds?
Thats why you never ever read a Bama RBR. He is biased as hell and cant score shit.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> You can't charge anyone for slander, only the state can charge people, you can sue for slander. Secondly, Al Haymon doesn't give a shit about Paulie's accusations but Tom Schreck might. He said Schreck was a corrupt(not incompetent, but corrupt) judge and that is very big, similar to the Juanma Lopez accusations about the ref, and I would not be surprised at all to hear NYSAC ban him for a 9 months to a year over that. Its one thing to say a guy isn't good at his job, its another to say he is taking bribes and actively changing rightful outcomes of fights because you're butthurt that he didn't give you credit for weak arm punches.


agree.
Pauli just hurt his own career as a tv analyst since his boxing career as a welter isnt going nowhere. A shame because he was beyond decent commenting fights.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know the weights for Paulie and Broner on the night?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> agree.
> Pauli just hurt his own career as a tv analyst since his boxing career as a welter isnt going nowhere. A shame because he was beyond decent commenting fights.


I would not be surprised if you hear Paulie either in the next few days or on the next telecast of ShoBox apologize on air about this.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> He is lame as hell. That girl is nothing to brag about.


Am I missing something,or is it not absolutely ridiculous that Broner brags about shagging a bird that Paulie probably had all ways and no doubt gave the term "Paulie Walnuts" a whole new meaning?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It isn't about the girl, Broner is just using her any way, it is about how it broke Paulie's spirit and soul.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> "I left with his belt and his girl!" Broner @*paris3282*


Bama,I've only seen the pressers and read one or two columns,but don't you find it pathetic that Broner acts like having Paulie's sloppy seconds is some sort of victory?

Paulie would've cracked that slut's walnut on the first night,and now every time I see her I will think of Tony Sirico.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It isn't about the girl, Broner is just using her any way, it is about how it broke Paulie's spirit and soul.


Using a 4/10 to break a man's spirit and soul? If she was half a looker it would have been much funnier


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It isn't about the girl, Broner is just using her any way, it is about how it broke Paulie's spirit and soul.


Yes he used that girl. Making a fool out of here in public so that the whole world can laugh at here. Truly a stuipid ass prick. But hey you liked it or not?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Using a 4/10 to break a man's spirit and soul? If she was half a looker it would have been much funnier


She was precious to Paulie which is why he mentally broke down and probably let it cost him his job and got him a suspension from NY State.



Berliner said:


> Yes he used that girl. Making a fool out of here in public so that the whole world can laugh at here. Truly a stuipid ass prick. But hey you liked it or not?


Broner and Jessica used each other because they both hate Paulie. LOL
Paulie got his essence broke. Broner after physically beating him then destroyed his soul.
Total Broner domination, mentally and physically.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner and Jessica used each other because they both hate Paulie. LOL
> Paulie got his essence broke. Broner after physically beating him then destroyed his soul.
> Total Broner domination, mentally and physically.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

@ Bama. You really sound like a nasty troll when you talk about Broner. You really do. Alone your RBR was a disgrace. You didnt gave Paulie one single round? Truly awful. Nothing more.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> @ Bama. You really sound like a nasty troll when you talk about Broner. You really do. Alone your RBR was a disgrace. You didnt gave Paulie one single round? Truly awful. Nothing more.


Thats why I said to the people here to not read any Bama rbrs. He just cant score fights and is biased.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


>


I'm not interested in seeing your personal collection. LOL



Berliner said:


> @ Bama. You really sound like a nasty troll when you talk about Broner. You really do. Alone your RBR was a disgrace. You didnt gave Paulie one single round? Truly awful. Nothing more.


Sorry that it bothers you that I didn't give Paulie credit for not landing cleanly, but if you saw it diffferently more power to you. I write my RBRs with as much objectivity that i can but from my view point. I write each round what I saw and and I give you my card.

People dislike Broner and gave Paulie more than the benefit of the doubt and it is crazy, I would say my card was better than the 115 card in Paulie's favor, but hey, let the hate flow towards me and Broner I don't give a damn.

I aint got no worries this week.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm not interested in seeing your personal collection. LOL
> 
> Sorry that it bothers you that I didn't give Paulie credit for not landing cleanly, but if you saw it diffferently more power to you. I write my RBRs with as much objectivity that i can but from my view point. I write each round what I saw and and I give you my card.
> 
> ...


It wasn't benefit of the doubt Bama, Broner didn't do a damn thing for the first 3 rounds so it is impossible to give him those rounds. Paulie won them by default.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> It wasn't benefit of the doubt Bama, Broner didn't do a damn thing for the first 3 rounds so it is impossible to give him those rounds. Paulie won them by default.


I wouldn´t say impossible. I gave round 2 and 4 to Broner, and I think round 1 could go either way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> It wasn't benefit of the doubt Bama, Broner didn't do a damn thing for the first 3 rounds so it is impossible to give him those rounds. Paulie won them by default.


Except he did, he landed heavy right hands on the inside and was sticking a power jab hard on Paulie the first 3 rounds while Paulie was throwing and not landing cleanly.

even Bhop made a comment on how bruised Paulie's face was becoming in the 1st round. LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The discussion about the scorecards in this fights looks a lot like Canelo vs Trout.

Canelo is a better fighter than Broner and Trout is a better fighter than Paulie though......


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bama. It is just stuipid ass fuck to give ALL fucking rounds to Broner. It is stuipid nothing more. It has nothing to do with an objectiv RBR! NOTHING! But I let it alone now. You can score the fights how you want. Just dont think people take you serious when you score like this.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Vic said:


> I wouldn´t say impossible. I gave round 2 and 4 to Broner, and I think round 1 could go either way.


So how many rounds did you give to Paulie? I gave him 1-3 and 12. 12 was close and like it mattered anyway. I'm not giving a guy a round for sticking 5 power jabs in when the other guy is throwing 80 punches. And again like it mattered anyway, you could see that as soon as Broner decided to do anything he was going to win every round there after.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> So how many rounds did you give to Paulie? I gave him 1-3 and 12. 12 was close and like it mattered anyway. I'm not giving a guy a round for sticking 5 power jabs in when the other guy is throwing 80 punches. And again like it mattered anyway, you could see that as soon as Broner decided to do anything he was going to win every round there after.


I gave Paulie 3 rounds....I can´t remember remember which ones anymore though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Bama. It is just stuipid ass fuck to give ALL fucking rounds to Broner. It is stuipid nothing more. It has nothing to do with an objectiv RBR! NOTHING! But I let it alone now. You can score the fights how you want. Just dont think people take you serious when you score like this.


This is a internet forum son, I do this shit for fun and I do it how I see it. If you don't like it, don't read it. Like I said last night though. I don't give a fuck whether you like it or not. I aint got no worries about your feelings.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is a internet forum son, I do this shit for fun and I do it how I see it. If you don't like it, don't read it. Like I said last night though. I don't give a fuck whether you like it or not. I aint got no worries about your feelings.


Cant you read? I said you can score how you want. Just dont think people take you serious. But you dont need to care about what I think dont you? Just do your strange ass scorings. Next time I will have a good laugh at you.
:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Cant you read? I said you can score how you want. Just dont think people take you serious. But you dont need to care about what I think dont you? Just do your strange ass scorings. Next time I will have a good laugh at you.
> :lol:





Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is a internet forum son, I do this shit for fun and I do it how I see it. If you don't like it, don't read it. *Like I said last night though. I don't give a fuck whether you like it or not. I aint got no worries about your feelings.*


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> I have no doubt Matthysse or Maidana beats Broner´s static ass....with that little power Broner has ? What he would do to beat these guys ?
> 
> If I was Khan I would beg to face Broner.
> I´m not being biased or something....hell, I gave 9-3 to Broner in this fight and I like Paulie a lot. I just can´t see Broner beating a legit opponent in his best days.....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> No it's not ....having said that he'd rip guys like Maidana badly.


Yeah.


----------

